# [FR][PBP] Against the Storm Game Thread



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2002)

First posts coming soon regarding those who have already posted their initial locations.  Those who have not done so, please do.

Happy Gaming!


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2002)

I will now post regarding individuals or groups of characters:

Akharos --> Akharos walks through the streets of Skuld replaying his meeting with his commander in his mind.  He has mixed feelings about his mission.  True, he is going North to oppose Tiamat, but as a lifelong soldier, he is somewhat uncomfortable going from being an occupier to being a rebel.  While he is used to following orders, he find the hierarchy that he was told to anticipate somewhat odd.  He was ordered to meet a wandering cleric of Mystra named Jonathon (his commander would not provide a family name)  in a booth at the Shining Sands Inn and Tavern on the other side of town.  He was told  to sit down in a booth, and Jonathon will approach him, asking him "have you seen my cousin Ghrun" as a passphrase.  He will then be taken to Skullport, an underground city beneath Waterdeep, where he is to meet with an drow underworld middleperson and information broker named Irusyl Eraneth.  His commander has vouched that Irusyl is acting as an agent for a more noble employer, who will reveal himself when he truly trusts Ahkaros.

As he approaches the Shining Sands (at about a block's distance), walking through a crowded street dotted with street vendors operating out of tents and permanent shops with residences above, he realizes that he is being followed by a man in a brown cloak and a hood over his face.  The man has no apparent weapons, but he could conceal almost anything under that cloak.

--------------------------------------------

Ubaar:  As you rises in the morning, you find the sky darkened with clouds.  From the looks of it, rain should begin soon.  You sees a raven flying above, and suddenly, is becomes a stroke of lightning, streaking form the sky, blasting a small tree in half.  Out from the tree steps an Uthgart Human, tightly muscled and as tall as you.  His hair and eyes are a greyish-white.  He wears the ceremonial hides of a Raven shaman and carries a rune-covered greataxe.  Although he is aging, perhaps in his 40s, when your eyes meet with his you can sense  the intensity, the power of his spirit.  He speaks:  "Ubaar Saropat! I am Hermod the Grey.  I am here to offer you your destiny.  The Great Raven has long ordered me to watch over you, as    the gods spoke to Izra years ago.  

Now is the time to prove yourself to us.  As you know, I have seen the chosen child who name none may utter.  I am one of the few such beings who still live.  The signs point to you as a future guardian of the chosen.  If you accept and have no further questions, I will now reveal the first of your trials.....

------------------------------
The night before...

Calain and Alcar are camping somewhere in the High Forest.

Calain has a dream in which Issian, the priest who had revived him years before appears to him.  The right side of Issian's skull is shattered, and he stands among dozens of dead humans and goblinoids. He speaks to you, but he moves neither his mouth nor his single remaining dead staring eye.  Gruesome images of the events described flash behind him as he narrates.

"A messenger came...The town down the road was under attack...I rallied the militia of the town, leading them fourth to reenforce our brethren, leaving few behind to defend it....It was a tarp...the messenger had betrayed us....the town had already fallen...Storm's forces ambushed us...A demon led them...a Ghour...like a great horned demonic ogre...as we fought, we saw smoke rise from our town behind us....I sent all of my fellow priests to return home to defend the suffering townsfolk...but all was already lost...a small contingent of wolf-riding goblins and kobold sorcerers, no more than 15 in all, rode swiftly into town, led by a strange demon-goblin...his flesh was a purplish blue, and he had tow small ivory horns and leathery wings...he warped the minds of the remaining militia, just as he did the messenger...when my priests arrived, they were slaughtered by their own kin...meanwhile, the demon and his forces proved too strong for us...In the end, the entire down was slain....<the images change to show Colwell's home burning>...Do not let my fate, and the fate of Theresa and Colwell, be the fate of all humanity.  Your time for redemption has begun.  
Meanwhile, Everett finds extremely pleasant dreams of regarding his most recent ex-girlfriend rudely interrupted, and he is pulled   into Calain's gruesome nightmare.

<pictures behind Issian change to that of a wounded human woman running through the woods with goblinoids chasing her>  You will find her  in the woods in two days time.  She will lead you to your destiny....

Alas, you are far more than two days travel from her.  However, you may travel far faster through the spirit world.  Here, time and space mean nothing.  Thoughts, emotions, and psychic energies mean everything.  Right now, the Ghour's energies are strong in this place, and because you entered here, you must wrest control from the demon before you can leave.  The journey will be perilous, but there is no other way.

Calain and Everett find themselves entirely able to speak and act in their dream.  They even have all of their equipment at their disposal.

<pictures return to the battlefield...now would be the time for conversation, if you so desire>


----------------------------------------
Meepo,Elric...Awaiting Meepo's post to determine if they are together or not
----------------------------------------
Badger, Radish:  On a routine far-flung patrol, Alcar and Elone spot what appears to be one of Storm's light strike teams approaching through a heavily-wooded area.  The team consists of 8 Goblins mounted on worgs and armed with spears, bows, and short swords, one worg-mounted kobold sorcerer, and a demonic leader. This particular leader appears to be a demon-blooded ogre-mage, distinguishable from his mundane cousins by his reddish skin, sharper features, and larger-than-usual horns.  What disturbs you is that the strike team in not complete.  Generally, there would be four more goblins and one more kobold.....


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 20, 2002)

Elone considers the group.  

"There are several missing.  They shall not escape Solonor's sight, Alcar.  Shall we deal with this band first, and then seek out the others?"

Elone casts about for a nearby tree from which to launch her initial attacks.  "Clearly the magus and that demonic creature, foul as he is in Solonor's sight, should fall first.  Are you prepared to cleanse them?"


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 20, 2002)

Calain lifts his head and gets his bearings in the bloodied, corpse-ridden battlefield. Surveying the scene with a cold, analytical stare, he looks to Everett.

"I've let you follow me this far. If you're not afraid of death, come with me. If not, leave."

Calain levels his gaze on the smoldering town and begins walking towards it at a steady pace...


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 20, 2002)

Alcar smiles grimly and whispers to Elone, "I was born ready. I'll turn the plants of the forest against them and then you should strike. They are foolish to defile our sacred ground. Stay safe and watch to make sure the others don't surpise us. May the gods guide your arrows."

Alcar will _Entangle_ moving to get in range if necessary (720').

Once Elone is out of hearing, Alcar will whisper a battle prayer to the trees. "May the forest grow strong on the corpses of our enemies."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Ubaar is delighted to see a powerful fellow Uthgardt still around in these times.

He unflinchingly strides up to the Raven tribe leader and greets him like a tribemember (ooc probably some big back-slapping hug. In tribal society, even a leader could be approached by someone lower in station. The chief may have been the leader, but he was First Among Equals. Especially considering Ubaar would probably be one of the strongest of the Thunderbeast tribe - not exactly an underling. /ooc)
"Hermod! Ubaar hear many things about you.
Glad to see you still alive, after so many dead.

Ubaar is here, and ready to help.
I've gotten Strong! Wanna show Storm Army HOW Strong Ubaar's gotten."   Ubaar smiles a big toothy grin, promising Pain for any Goblinoids that try to exterminate...


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 20, 2002)

Elone nods shortly, and approaches the group , stopping about 300' away.  She then climbs carefully into the lower branches of a nearby tree, climbing up about 10'.  She then takes aim at the sorcerer, waiting for Alcar's move (once I get an attack, rapid shot, starting with the sorcerer, and focusing all attacks on him until he drops, then shifting to the demonling).  She whispers quietly "Solonor guide my aim."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 21, 2002)

Sorry that I am slow today.  I am moving from home back into the dorms.  The laptop that I am using at home until I am fully moved in is absolutely craptacular as well (Hooray for open source web browsers...I can actually bear to use http on this thing now). I may be slowish for another day or two therefore...



			
				Fenrir said:
			
		

> *Calain lifts his head and gets his bearings in the bloodied, corpse-ridden battlefield. Surveying the scene with a cold, analytical stare, he looks to Everett.
> 
> "I've let you follow me this far. If you're not afraid of death, come with me. If not, leave."
> 
> Calain levels his gaze on the smoldering town and begins walking towards it at a steady pace... *




Nothing unusual seems to be occurring.  You don't really see any difference right now between what you are seeing and what you speculate the real world would look like in that time and place.

Also, awaiting Everett.....



			
				Fenrir said:
			
		

> *"Hermod! Ubaar hear many things about you.
> Glad to see you still alive, after so many dead.
> 
> Ubaar is here, and ready to help.
> I've gotten Strong! Wanna show Storm Army HOW Strong Ubaar's gotten."  Ubaar smiles a big toothy grin, promising Pain for any Goblinoids that try to exterminate... *




Hermod answers Ubaar: Aye, this is the Ubaar that the oracles tell me about.  A man of action, not empty words.  The first of your trials will be to participate in an operation somewhere in the North for an old associate of mine.   Travel to Skullport, a dark, unscrupulous city underneath Waterdeep, and meet a drow middleperson named Irusyl Eraneth in "The Elder Brain," a tavern run by a retired Illithid adventurer.  Her employer is noble indeed, and perhaps soon he will reveal himself to you.

-----------------------------------------------------
Alcar and Elone's battle...
Alcar and Elone know that this unit lives and dies by its mobility, so Alcar attempts to counter this.  They are actually closer than the ranges specified, but they move outward to those safe distances before striking.

The worgs, however, are agile, and well used to difficult underbrush.  Only four are immobilized.  The goblins respond like the well-disciplined soldiers that they are.  They dismount and draw their blades.  They take cover behind their mounts as they work to cut them free.  The remaining forces divine into two groups, one led by the sorcerer, another by the ogre-mage, each backed by two worg-riders.  

Elone takes aim for the kobold, letting off three arrows as fast as she can.  Two of the three bounce off invisible fields of force protecting the sorceror, but one strikes true (17 dmg), penetrating the kobold's chest  and seriously wounding him.

Elone sees the worg tracks surrounding her tree a bit too late.  Suddenly, the tree in which she is taking refuge shrinks, leaving her hanging onto a tree about her own size.  Four worgs appear and jump on her, trying to wrest her to the ground while their goblin masters look on. The nimble Elone avoids three of them, but the fourth tears into her  flank, nearly bringing her down (crit, 17 dmg).


Meanwhile, Alcar hears a squeaky voice call in draconic "OFF!," and a bolt of lightning strikes him, knocking him back (21 dmg). Four worgs riders reach him, and the riders jump off the backs of the beasts with bows at the ready as the charging worgs try to pull Alcar down.  The stalwart Cleric is bitten twice (15 dmg), but is able to pull away from the wolves, who fail to bring him down.  The goblins surrounding him prepare to fire.

The ingenuity of Storm's tactician never ceases to amaze ELone and Alcar.  It now appears that Storm is counting on his opponents being familiar with his traditional force composition , and orienting his forces in such as way as to strike devastatingly at the expected countermeasure.

------------------------------------
In the life of every outlaw, miscreant, thief, or troublemaker, there inevitably comes a time when the authorities happen to be in just the right spot at just the right moment, and life suddenly becomes exceedingly dangerous.  For Alexander Lebel and Frian Tumblecook, this is one of those times.  Ambushed by the local constablery in the act of burglarizing a temple of Bane that plays a vital role in the collaborator government of Yartar, their two companions have already been captured, and they have been chased into a dead-end alleyway (blocked by a two-story building) by the Sheriff and several of his men.  

The Sheriff, a tremendous human named Bron, saunters closer to them, his deputies covering the pair (and the door into a nearby building, their only route of escape) with crossbows.  Four of Bron's men are advancing from the end of the alley. Alexander and Frian both know that while the local constablery is generally not a huge threat, Bron means business.  In fact, Bron brags that he once "twisted the head off a young gold dragon with his bare hands," and both are inclined to believe him.

Bron is suddenly stopped in his tracks as he hits an invisible barrier of some kind.  A female half-elf suddenly jumps from the roof of the building at the end of the alley, landing on her feet in front of Bron's men.  

She is somewhat tall, as half-elven females go, perhaps 5'6" or 5'7," and she wears a tight, long-sleeved thistledown tunic and long, skin-tight pants that accentuate her lithe, thin figure.  Her skin is somewhat tanned, moreso than half-elves tend to be, her ears somewhat prominent and cheeckbones slightly high, as expected.  She lets her back-length dark brown hair fly freely as she fights, her brown eyes flaming with battle fury. She is adorned with rather expensive jewelry, and her weapons are likely magical. Currently, however, non are drawn.

HalfElf: "It looks like you guys are in need of a little assistance.  Lets neutralize these four goons and get out of here...."


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 21, 2002)

Elone curses the worgs.  "Solonor's balls, you foul beasts are annoying!"

She glares at the foul creature which bit her.  "You die first."  She steps away from the beasts, and calls out for Solonor's blessed sight to fall upon the beast, all the while keeping their jaws from her throat. 

Searing light, cast defensively, after attempting to use a withdrawl move to get out of their AoO range, and get some cover.  Elone's move is 60' 

edited for Badger's formatting.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 21, 2002)

Alcar staggers under the strength of the assault and mutters a curse. He readjusts his position moving so a bush slightly blocks the worgs allowing him to cast a spell.

"Silvanus let forth a mighty shout to shake the souls of my enemies and stun them where they stand. _Sound Burst_", Alcar invokes.

After casting the spell he draws his maul and prays the spell will give him respite from the onslaught and provide time for him to heal.

Alcar takes a 5' step, then casts _Sound Burst_ centering it so all the worgs are in range and any goblins if possible(1d8 Sonic and Will save DC 18 or stunned 1 round) finally his uses his move-equivalent to draw the maul.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 21, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> HalfElf: "It looks like you guys are in need of a little assistance.  Lets neutralize these four goons and get out of here...." *




Taking advantage of the moment of confusion, Frian steps back further into the alley, closes his eyes, and clenches his fists.  He hunches over and begins to scream as his body seems to expand from the inside.  His legs and toso stretch until he is nearly seven feet tall.  Powerful muscles begin to form along his chest, legs, and arms, and a second pair shoots out of his middle torso with a sickening schlurp of a sound.  His forehead slopes and his arms lengthen until his knuckles almost touch the ground.  Dark, shaggy fur grows to cover his body.  

With a burning look in his eyes, Frian raises his four muscular arms to the sky and lets out a blood-curdling shriek.

Shapechange to a Girallon.  Physical stats become Str 26, Dex 17, Con 14.   Attacks are 4 claws +12 melee (1d4 + 8 damage) and bite +7 melee (1d8 + 4 damage).  Rend for 2d4 + 12 damage if two claws hit.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 21, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Hermod answers Ubaar: Aye, this is the Ubaar that the oracles tell me about.  A man of action, not empty words.  The first of your trials will be to participate in an operation somewhere in the North for an old associate of mine.   Travel to Skullport, a dark, unscrupulous city underneath Waterdeep, and meet a drow middleperson named Irusyl Eraneth in "The Elder Brain," a tavern run by a retired Illithid adventurer.  Her employer is noble indeed, and perhaps soon he will reveal himself to you.*



"Well....  If you say so, Hermod, than OK.
You Strong and Wise, so Ubaar go.

Lemme write down that name - where Ubaar's writing scroll go?
*fumbles in belt-pouch for a bit*
Ahh.... got it.
OK -  how you spell 'Irussle Err-u-neth'?"

Ubaar will eventually get the spelling and directions and be on his way rapidly, now that his path is set before him, he'll let nothing get in his way!


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 21, 2002)

Alcar summons up the great roar of an enrages lion, and blasts his enemies with it.  The goblins are safely out of range, but the blast sutns three of the four worgs (4 dmg all around).  Alcar draws his Maul and prepares for some wolf-smashing.

Meanwhile...

Elone dodges her way through the worgs, then jumps into the air and does a back-flip of the worgs behind her.  She blasts one of the wolves with holy light, punching a hole in his flank and lighting his fur on fire as he falls dead.

Post for the next round...
---------------------
Awaiting Elric for the Elric-Meepo sector
---------------------
Awaiting garyh
---------------------
Ubaar....
Hermod points to the broken tree and it begins to slowly return to its original state.  Hermod then disappears in a bolt of lightning, anf Ubaar sees a raven flying away.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 21, 2002)

Elone smiles slightly.  "Bless you."  She turns and heads off as short distance through the forest.

DM_Matt: How far from Alcar am I at this point?  And do I hear any sounds of struggle?  If I'm far from him, I'll start sniping.  If I'm still nearby (I didn't plan to go far), I'm going to try to reach him, then flame strike.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 21, 2002)

Elone is about 300 feet from Alcar, and can indeed hear the fighting. Remember, though, that she still has three worgs and four goblins chasing her, in addition to the two worg-riders and the wounded sorc who are also moving towards her.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 21, 2002)

Right.  That's what I wanted to know.  

Elone moves away from the small group she just escaped from, attempting to put cover between herself and them, and climb a tree without them noticing her location (failing that, to get up a tree and ready to shoot before they get to her).


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 22, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Ubaar's on his way to Skullport, right?
How is he travelling? How long will that take?
That old tree isn't gonna be a teleporter, is it? *wishful thinking*


----------



## garyh (Sep 22, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *I will now post regarding individuals or groups of characters:
> 
> Akharos --> Akharos walks through the streets of Skuld replaying his meeting with his commander in his mind.  He has mixed feelings about his mission.  True, he is going North to oppose Tiamat, but as a lifelong soldier, he is somewhat uncomfortable going from being an occupier to being a rebel.  While he is used to following orders, he find the hierarchy that he was told to anticipate somewhat odd.  He was ordered to meet a wandering cleric of Mystra named Jonathon (his commander would not provide a family name)  in a booth at the Shining Sands Inn and Tavern on the other side of town.  He was told  to sit down in a booth, and Jonathon will approach him, asking him "have you seen my cousin Ghrun" as a passphrase.  He will then be taken to Skullport, an underground city beneath Waterdeep, where he is to meet with an drow underworld middleperson and information broker named Irusyl Eraneth.  His commander has vouched that Irusyl is acting as an agent for a more noble employer, who will reveal himself when he truly trusts Ahkaros.
> 
> As he approaches the Shining Sands (at about a block's distance), walking through a crowded street dotted with street vendors operating out of tents and permanent shops with residences above, he realizes that he is being followed by a man in a brown cloak and a hood over his face.  The man has no apparent weapons, but he could conceal almost anything under that cloak.*




Akharos stops at a fruit stand, and examines the wares for a moment.  Then, he turns back the way he came, and watches to see what the cloaked man does, trying to look casual as he walks in his direction.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 22, 2002)

Alcar laughs, "When Silvanus speaks you listen."

Alcar is badly wounded from the initial attacks and still charged from the blast of the lightning bolt so he prepares to ask for healing. 

"Treefather, in times of need I need only call your name. I sacrifice the prayer of the sky that my wounds may be healed by your touch. Make me whole so my enemies may feel our wrath. _ Cure Critical Wounds_"

Alcar spontaneous casts _Cure Critical Wounds_ (4d8 + 8 healing) swapping out _Air Walk_. 









*OOC:*


I'm assuming I'm not being attacked since you didn't post it before. If I'm confused I'll change this action to reflect the circumstances. Assuming this all works it's about to be wolf bashing time next turn


----------



## Elric (Sep 22, 2002)

Alexander holds his rapier up and dares the nearest man to attack him.  He calls out teasingly, "All that brawn- care to test it against my blade if you're afraid (nods in the direction of Frian)?"

As always, Alexander isn't entirely comfortable with the way his companion goes from a small halfling to a 7 foot tall behemoth with 4 arms who tears apart anything in his way.  He thinks that there should be more skill involved, but recognizes Frian's physical weakness.

[Alexander delays.  If one of the goons charges him, Alexander parries his attack with shield and sword- if it's the first one, he does a twisting dodge as well (Duelist Dodge).  Alexander tries to manuever into a flanking position (probably with the half-elf as the other flanker) as his primary option.  As his next option (possibly combined with the first one if he can) he jumps into the air and strikes with a downward thrust at one of the men, then follows through with another lunge after he lands (full attack with acrobatic attack).  So, flanking-->full attack--> acrobatic attack in that order.]


----------



## Donatello (Sep 22, 2002)

Everett lifts his head and surveys the scene, looking back and forth between the field of bodies and the form of Calain, walking away.

"Uh, Calain?"

He adjusts his sword belt, which he is sure he wasn't wearing a moment ago, and trots to catch up to his companion.

"I don't know if you're aware, but about five minutes ago I was the sultan of Calimport and I was with the lovely Alarana of Waterdeep... I can tell there's no need to go into detail, but I'm not sure what's going on at this moment.  Where the hell are we, and why are we going to what appears to be a very dangerous situation?  If this is a dream, which I'm pretty sure it is, that means I can think hard enough and wind up back in Calimport.  If I think hard enough I'm sure I can bring you with me..."

His voice trails off as he quickly takes stock of his equipment, somewhat shocked and somewhat relieved that it's all there, where it should be.

"So what is this town, and who was that guy?  How was he able to talk with his head crushed like that?  Is this a dream or what?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 22, 2002)

Paragon Badger said:
			
		

> *Alcar laughs, "When Silvanus speaks you listen."
> 
> Alcar is badly wounded from the initial attacks and still charged from the blast of the lightning bolt so he prepares to ask for healing.
> 
> ...




You are pretty sure that the goblins and the unstunned worg will press the attack.

Ubaar wasn't given a method of transportation as far as he knows.  All he can do is walk towards Skullport.  After a long while, however, a bolt of lightning streaks from the sky and strikes him.  He expects pain, but instead, he feels nothing.  Instead, the flash stay with him for a moment, and when his vision clears, he is in another part of the forest.  He hears the sounds of battle in the distance.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 22, 2002)

Fefnir and Donatello: No DM action needed at this time
Reaper: see above
garyh: the robed man begins inspecting meat sold at one of the stands.
Elric, Meepo:

As Frian changes shape, the Unknown Half-Elven Female Ally (hereafter UHEFA) comments while fighting: "um....ok, yuck! Next time, fight as something less ugly...A night hag perhaps.

The four deputies ready their batons and swords as UHEFA and Alexander advance.  None of them approach Frian.  UHEFA lashes out first, drawing sturdy blue electrum rod (with a wooden handle) from behind her back and smacking one of the deputies across the face with it.  The rod crackles with electrical energy, which you see shoot through the deputy's body.  He crumples into a heap on the ground.  

As the remaining guards move towards the UHEFA, Alexander jumps towards one of them, stabs him, in the leg, tripping him, jumps again into the air, and, now in front of the falling deputy, stabs him through the chest, killing him.(crit)

Another deputy tries to strike her, but she grabs his arm and uses it to pull him past her and into a wall as he lunges.  She jams the rod into his stomach as he bounces of the wall, shocking him.  The deputy does not fall, however, so she grabs his face and slams his head against the wall.  He falls.

The fourth deputy gets behind her, and stabs his sword deeply into her abdomen.(crit) She cries out in pain.  

The angry Frian finally gets to his prey, and using one claw, bashes the deputy aside.  His next swing connects with the wall instead, and, not entirely accustomed to this form, he is required to spend the remainder of the round extricating himself.

The UHEFA says (wincing in pain as she speaks) "Through the door and into the building now...if you want to live..."

more later (again, sorry...movin, etc is a problem...I will be back to normal posting soon)


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 22, 2002)

Calain is silent for a moment before speaking, without looking at Everett.

"That man made me, and this town was important to him. Vengeance is in order. I will kill he who is responsible."

He gives Everett a sidelong glance.

"And if you can get that harem to help, oh mighty Sultan, I'm sure things would go much easier."

Calain strides into the town square and surveys the broken, burning surroundings, eyes watching for any signs of movement.


----------



## garyh (Sep 22, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *garyh: the robed man begins inspecting meat sold at one of the stands.*




Akharos strolls up to the cloaked man and asks, "Pardon, friend...  do I know you from somewhere?"


----------



## Donatello (Sep 22, 2002)

Everett smirks and looks at Calain, "A sense of humor?  That's new for you... I like it.  And there's no need for cheek, is there?  I *was* dreaming about the lap of luxury, and aparently your friend dropped me head-first into the Nine Hells."

He looks around, surveying the damage, his right hand resting casually on the hilt of his sheathed rapier.

"Here's the real question... This is a dream.  I understand the whole dream/reality thing, and how sometimes the line blurs... but right now, as far as I can tell, you and I are sleeping soundly off the road in the region somewhat near Waterdeep, the heart of western civilization.  Our gear is packed away nicely, but I know for a fact this rapier is under my head, my armor is tucked nicely into my backpack and my mandolin is close at hand.  Right now I'm in my typical travelling getup... armor on, swordbelt on, mandolin shoulderslung.  So... which are we?  Dreaming, or walking through a dream?"

He unslings his shield and affixes it to his left arm, anticipating the answer will be a cross between the two.  He begins looking around as well, looking for any signs of trouble, searching through his memory for the proper song, melody or tune that will be perfect for the situation, as it presents itself.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 22, 2002)

Ahkaros:  as you begin to approach, the man sees you and begins walking away, trying to blend into the crowd.

Everett:  You guys are currently in the North, but quite a ways from Waterdeep.

Forest Battle:  
The goblins remount their worgs.  The goblin without a mount continues on foot.  They fire arrows at Elone, and one strikes her in the beck, but does not penetrate too deeply (6 dmg).

Elone spends the round putting distance (and cover) between her and her pursuers.

Alcar's enemies approach, but with all but one worg stunned, this may be the best opportunity to heal himself that he's going to get, so he takes it, and is not interrupted by wolf tackles. Almost all of his wounds close (32 of 36 dmg healed).  The lone unstunned worg moves towards him, but Alcar sidesteps the tackle.  The goblins loose their arrows at him.  While he is buffeted by arrows grazing and bouncing off his armor, only one penetrates (6 dmg)  He avoids getting hit by the other worgs as well (the baddies are rolling epicly badly today).

Elone sees tha both kobold sorcerers are casting, so she tries to pick them both from her new position in a tree. She fires an arrow at the one she previously wounded.  It hits the kobold in the forehead and travels cleanly through his skull, killing him, and then continues on to strike his mount's lower spine, dropping him as well .(crit, massive overkill (hp 4/19-->-44/19,).

Elone, somewhat cocky from her success, completely misses the second kobold with her second shot, but then, enraged, fires a killing shot (crit) through his head as well.  (D20 rolls = 20, 3, 20)

Elone is now facing, including those approaching her, five worgs, five goblins, and the orgemage.  She has killed two worgs and both kobolds.

Alcar is less successful.  He bashes the worg in front of him twice with his maul, but the worg still stands.  An arrow from a goblin penetrates his chest (20 dmg), and two other worgs latch on to him and pull him to the ground. (16 dmg).  The goblins put back their bows, and prepare to advance with swords.  

Meanwhile (or rather, a few rounds earlier by now), Ubaar takes stock of his surroundings, and realizes that there are two separate fights going on very close to his location.  From the growls and smells, he is certain that a large pack of worgs are in the area.

-----------------------------------------
Elric/Meepo:  UHEFA leads them rapidly into the building, and through a complex set of alleyways, buildings, and empty lots.  She tells Alexander:  You're a cop killer now, Alex.  There's no turning back from that.  Bron will shred you if he catches you.  You, too Frian.  I'm going to get you both out of here, but you will need to repay me.  I work for an underworld middleperson in Skullport named Irusyl Eraneth.  She is gathering agents for a mission against Storm's forces for an anonymous employer.  The job will pay well, and its for a cause you support.  thats why I came here to find you.  You don't have to come with me, but good luck avoiding Bron's wrath if you don't.  We'll be at the safehouse shortly. Do you accept my offer.  (BTW, her wound is bleeding pretty badly, and she seems to be weakening somewhat).


----------



## Donatello (Sep 22, 2002)

Edited the post to reflect our not-so-close to Waterdeep locale.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 22, 2002)

Frian takes a moment to switch back into his normal form while they run through the alley.  While the UHEFA makes her case, he mutters a few quiet prayers and lays his hands on her wound.  As the bleeding stops and the wound begins to close, he looks at her and nods.

"Looks like we're in this together, for the time being.  What's your name?"


Cure Moderate Wounds on the UHEFA.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 23, 2002)

Elone says a quick prayer of thanks, and turns to consider the situation.  She calls out to Alcar.  "Alcar - how do you fare?"  She then selects the tightest cluster of worgs, and points at a spot nearest to them.  "Cleanse those that would harm the forests.  Burn them with your fury!"  


Elone moves into the optimal position and casts flame strike so that she can hit the largest number of worgs/riders possible (if there is a worg near the magi, target that one).


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 23, 2002)

Alcar will struggle to his feet after the worg's attacks. 

"I'm wounded, but I'm still standing.", Alcar shouts in reply to Elone.

Alcar knows he needs some distraction that will hold the beasts off to allow him to heal again. He takes a quick step away from the beasts and begins an invocation. He speaks to the will of the Treefather, "The battle is long, the battle is hard, and yet again I turn to you. Smite the foul beasts and their masters with the Great Mallet you wield. _Spiritual Weapon_"

Alcar uses a move-equivalent to stand from prone. He then takes a 5' step and casts Spiritual Weapon directing it to attack worgs then goblins. 

He will attempt to swap Meld into Stone for Serious Wounds next turn, taking a 5' step and casting defensively if required 









*OOC:*


Since this may be important next round I wanted to point out the Renewal granted power heals me 1d8+1 hp once a day when I drop below 0 hp.


----------



## garyh (Sep 23, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Ahkaros:  as you begin to approach, the man sees you and begins walking away, trying to blend into the crowd.*




Akharos turns and continues on his way to his rendezvous point, keeping a sharp eye out for the hooded man.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2002)

Alcar summons up a Maul to aid him as he retreats.  The maul bashes the same worg that Alcar injured earlier, killing it.

Elone, realizing that she and Alcar are being overrun and outnumbered, calls down heavenly fire to smite her attackers.  Once she can see through the smoke and flaming crcasses, she sees four of the five wolves and two of the goblins dead, and the other three goblins badly wounded.

Garyh: You walk into the tavern, and you notice the hooded man in one of the boothes.

Frian/Alexander: UHEFA says:  My real name is not important.  I go by Rana.  (Both of you have heard of an adventurer by that name in the North, one known to have worked for Laeral Silverhand (who apparently was killed at Silverymoon).  Rana is something of a minor Waterhavian socialite who is known for her mercurial temper (and a tendency towards excesses in general), but also as a brave warrior willing to sacrifice herself for her companions at a moments notice, as well as a skilled mage and likely an assassin.)  Since the deaths of those who I perviously worked for, I've been freelancing for Irusyl.  I think you'll be perfect for the job we have for you.

DreamWorld Types: Nothing unusual seems to be happening.  (maybe take another approach than surveying wreckage).

Ubarr: See above


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 23, 2002)

Ubaar will advance towards the sounds of battle closest to him, drawing his greatsword and clanging his Gauntlets of Rage together to cast Rage.

edit: if it looks like there are goblinoid forces attacking anyone, Ubaar would wade into combat with his greatsword slashing, after using a Feat of Strength to call upon the Strength of the Thunderbeast to infuse his limbs.

(hard to guess what Ubaar saw, but hopefully he can help out as needed)


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 23, 2002)

After the devestation wrought by the _Flame Strike_ Alcar shouts, "Thanks for the backup, Elone."

Taking the chance to capitalize on the attack, Alcar will dance back to a safe position and begin to chant, "Prayer of earth leave me mind and seek my wounds and them do bind. _Cure Serious Wounds_"

Alcar will then direct the _Spiritual Weapon_ to attack a worg (if any are left) -> the kobold -> the goblins for as long as the weapon lasts.

He'll also shout out to Elone, " Have you seen the fiend that lead this party?"

Alcar takes a 5' step away from any enemy. Then he swaps _Meld into Stone_ for _Cure Serious Wounds_. The maul is directed to attack any remaining worgs then the kobold then the goblins. 









*OOC:*


Nice shot Dead_Radish!


----------



## garyh (Sep 23, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Garyh: You walk into the tavern, and you notice the hooded man in one of the boothes.*




Akharos moves toward an unoccupied booth and takes a seat.

He stays alert, and begins to wonder if the hooded man is his contact scouting him out, an enemy of some sort, or an unrelatd miscreant.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 23, 2002)

"Praise to Solonor, and death to those that oppose him."

Elone searches the remaining opponents, seeking the Magi, as well as the other sorcerer, or any archers as targets for her attack.  She calls out to Alcar, trying to track his position by sound.  "I hope we find him soon, or he's fled.  I'm quickly running out of gifts!"  She then attempts to link up with Alcar to join forces.

Elone attempts to move to join Alcar - failing that, at least approach him.  Taking a single shot at sorcerer, magi, archers, worg, goblins (in that order).

OOC: Mmm.  Flame strike GOOD!  Love those domain spells.


----------



## Donatello (Sep 23, 2002)

Everett waits, backing up Calain.  For all he can tell, this is Calain's dream... until the dreamer acts, he's nothing but supporting cast.  Of course, he's still ready for the worst...


----------



## Elric (Sep 24, 2002)

(while running, so a little strained for lack of breath)

"Thanks for your assistance, milady.  Since you saved us from Bron, certain imprisonment and possible death, I am in your debt.  If you take us to this Irusyl and the mission is what you say it is, I have no doubt that I will accept.  I am Alexander and my gifted companion’s name is Frian."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 24, 2002)

Fenrir/Don:  No attempts to interact with non-PC entities have been made.  You don't see anything in the ruins that you don't expect.

Forest Battle:  Elone manages to reach Alcar, and fires a shot at the Ogre-Mage who has now arrived with two worg riders in tow.  Elone fires an arrow into his chest (18dmg), wounding him, but not weakening him much.

Now, six worgs, four goblins, and the ogre-mage are attacking them. Ubaar storms onto the scene in a battlerage, and swings at the Orge-Mage with his greatsword. (23 dmg)  The OM is forced back by the blow, and seems to be somewhat weakened.

Alcar heals himself (+28), and his spiritual weapon clubs the ogre-mage (14 dmg crit)

The ogre-mage swings wildly at Ubaar with a greatsword of his own, slashing deeply into his torso twice. (44 dmg).  The goblinoids rally around their leader against the newcomer.  All of the worgs (except one, burnt by the flame strike, that stays back, growling and grumbling) tackle him, biting into him and  wrestling him to the ground (34 dmg....hp-->-5)

Suddenly, flame and dark energy rains from the sky upon Elone and Alcar (23 dmg for Alcar and Elone)

The goblins continue firing arrows, and one hits Elone in the stomach (crit, 17 dmg)  The arrow knocks her against a nearby tree, and she is barely able to remain standing (hp = natural, 9 from a spell of 74). She is forced to grab onto it to keep form falling and steady herself.

Alcar's hammer bashes the OM in the side of the head, crushing his skull.  He falls. Elone fires three arrows, killing two worgs.

Their leaders killed. The remaining for goblins mount the remaining four worgs and assess the situation.  You are no sure where the other three goblins went.

Seeing Ubaar down, Alcar  being forced onto the defensive, and Elone nearly don, they draw their spears and two charge each of them.

(Alcar has an extra set of moves, btw)


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2002)

uBAAR HAS A hEADBAND OF fEROCITY  (oops)

He's still up at -5 hp's.  
Can't keep the ol' half-orc down.
(gotta see how the heck that last round happened)

oh - actually, with the Rage spell up, he has +4 to CON, so he's actually at 13 hp's.

And if he didn't drop, and if he had an action to take out his pissed off-ness at the worgs, he'd take 2 swipes with his greatsword at 2 worgs nearby, while entering his Barbarian Rage.

That would put him at 31 hp's, and with the Surge of Strength still running, and the Rage spell and Barbarian Rage he'd be at..... 38 STR (+14). 
Greatsword damage 2-handed would be 2d6+2 Hizaagkuur metal+21.

Depending what happened after that attack, he'd decide what to do then, if you let me know.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 24, 2002)

Ahh...I did not take into account some of his odd mag items and class feature.s..that needs some recalculation.  

Yikes, major brain fart during that calculation. 

The Rage spell simulates Barbarian rage, and thus I rule that they do not stack.

Yup, he sure does have a con bonus, which grants him +18 hp, so he;'s still at 13.

I forgot about the 1.5 multiplier of the str bonus for 2-handed weapons.  This applies to both Ubaar and the OM.  Thus, the OM takes more dmg (but not quite enough to affect what attack killed him, and Ubaar takes 8 more dmg, so he is at 6.

A very pissed-off Ubaar gets his rage out on the worgs, slicing the head off one and nearly cutting another in two.

Now the four goblins and two worgs are staying bak, and the gobs are using missile weapons, trying to finish off at least Ubaar and Elone so that they can make their getaway.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 24, 2002)

Frian's spell mostly heals Rana's wound. Rana takes Alexander and Frian into a flat on the other side of town.  While there are external signs of neglect, careful observation shows rune-traps on most openings.  

Rana mumbles sometinhg under her breath and the door unlocks.  She shows them in.  The flat is basically one large room, with a small kitchen in one corner, a large closet, a bunkbed, a weapon-rack, and a table.  

Rana takes some glasses and a bottle of wine from the kitchen and offers everyone drinks.  She says:  
"We will be leaving for Waterdeep tomorrow night.  If there is anything that you want to grab before you go, tell me and I will fetch it for you.  You should stay here, though.  You don;t want to get caught. You guys are professionals, so I can save the usual nonsense that I give new recruits, so here is the bottom line:  I will get you out of the city alive, and I will ensure soon the local authorities will forget this incident entirely.  You will be paid 1,000gp plus plunder for your first mission, which will take place somewhere in the North and will involve infiltration and/or elimination.  You will ideally have a team of around eight for your mission, and it will directly target Storm's interests.  Any questions?


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2002)

After slicing up 2 of the worgs that bit into him, he sees the others with ranged weapons, notes his wounded condition and takes cover behind the nearest obstacle (movement 80').

If he can make it to cover, he will be interested in doing :
(ooc - are you ruling that the Rage spell, which grants an unnamed bonus to STR and CON, is the same as Barbarian Rage in that he now can't cast spells?
If so, that really changes the ideas I had...  I can understand if so - it makes a kind of sense -  but it doesn't say anything in the spell suggesting that - it seems to try to differentiate the Rage spell from Barbarian Rage.

I'll wait for your reply before stating Ubaar's intentions other than NOT becoming a pincushion.    /ooc )

edit: I just noticed another ruling I need: 
The Rage spell doesn't have any described way of ending the spell prematurely, like Bbn Rage does.
So if you're ruling that it's like Bbn Rage, can the target choose to end the Rage before the duration ends?


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 24, 2002)

Elone agrees with Ubaar's assessment.  She calls first to Alcar to take cover, and then begins shouting threats at the worgs.  "Solonor has struck down your allies, and your mage.  You will be next, and you are weak!  None can hide within his forests, and your blood shall feed the trees!"  As she does that, she takes cover herself (assuming Alcar can/does move).

She then calls out to Solonor again.  "Blessed Archer, I ask for your touch.  In your wisdom, heal this servant, that she may continue to cleanse the blight."


Elone moves 60' (assuming Alcar is mobile, if not, she stays with him) and drops Magic Circle for a Cure Serious Wounds on herself.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 24, 2002)

Alcar turns to Elone, "Fall back and cover me with arrows. I will aid the newcomer. He looks badly wounded."

Alcar directs the _Spritual Weapon_ against one of the goblins. He then casts at another goblin. "Silvanus burn away the infidel with your holy light. From my hand direct your wrath. _Searing Light_"

Alcar then advances toward the beseiged newcomer. He attempt to get near him without drawing attacks.

Direct _Spiritual Weapon_ to a goblin. Cast _Searing Light _ at another goblin. Move toward Ubaar.

---------

Alcar continues to approach their unexpected ally. "Well met, newcomer. I appriecate your help and offer the healing of the Father of the Forest."

Alcar, if allowed, will cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Ubaar. "Treefather revoke the prayer of the Weave and heal our unknown ally. _Cure Serious Wounds_"

Alcar moves toward Ubaar and then swaps _Dispel Magic_ for _Cure Serious Wounds_.

If Ubaar declines, Alcar will bash any nearby enemies. Or cast _Searling Light_ on *anything* that breaks off to attack Elone.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2002)

If Ubaar finds cover, and if he saw anyone coming over to his location, he'd yell out - "Don't worry about Ubaar - take out the other guys!
The Strength of the Thunderbeast will make Ubaar Strong again!"

*Ubaar's voice trails off behind the (rock), mumbling to himself * "As soon as I can figure out how to heal myself..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 24, 2002)

The Rage Spell duplicates a barbarian rage in every respect. including the no-casting part.  It is a 3rd level spell.  It should not be able both emulate a key class ability AND improve upon it.

The searing light and the spiritual weapon kill a goblin.

All of you are behind ver.  Alcar heals Ubaar of 20hp. Elone heals herself of 23.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 24, 2002)

Elone sighs as the healing warmth courses through her.  "And now to finish the task."

She rises from cover, seeking a target.  As soon as she finds one, she begins to launch arrows.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 25, 2002)

Calain rubs his chin thoughtfully.

"Someone is in control of this dream. The priest said he would have to be dominated before we could leave..."

He looks around.

"The priest brought us here. Maybe he is connected to this controller. Look for his corpse among the dead. I'm going to look around."

Calain wanders about the square, checking for the priest's corpse, still eminently confused about his situation.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 25, 2002)

*OOC:*


Can I get a quick accounting of the forest battle? What foes are left standing?


----------



## Donatello (Sep 25, 2002)

Everett nods and takes two steps away from Calain before stopping...

"Wait a second... I don't think it's such a good idea to split up.  You look among the corpses... I got your back while you look.  I'll make sure and hollar nice and loud if something comes our way.  That thing you said about 'someone' controlling this lollapalooza has given me the creeps."

He then moves in to step behind Calain, staying as close as possible without actually breathing Calain's air.

Everett is keeping his eyes peeled for movement, ambush, or even subtle changes in the sky/horizon while Calain searches.  He has his rapier and shield ready, and is readying an action to begin singing a sustained (increase duration by 50%) _Swift Song_ (Perform Check DC 18 to Sustain a spellchord, which I automatically succeed at)


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 25, 2002)

Ubaar sees the big slash from the Ogre Mage heal some, and thanks Alcar, saying "Ubaar can heal, too - but not when fighting.

Now let's get those last butchers."

Standing behind the cover, Ubaar gets out his Strong-Bow (Mighty Composite) and looks for a target, using a normal arrow.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 25, 2002)

If there are not any immediately obvious targets, Elone stashes her mighty bow in the Quiver of Mielikki, and withdraws the _Bow of True Striking_.  She whispers the command word, and advances slowly, keeping her ears open.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 25, 2002)

Just as the standoff is about to become a shootout, the air around Alcar, Elone, and Ubaar becomes full of bone-numbing frozen mist, and a sheet of ice covers the grouns.  No one can see, and movement is difficult.  They can hear the goblins and worgs riding away, though.

(at last count, there were two worgs and four goblins, with three other goblins possibly at large.)


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 25, 2002)

Alcar looks around for Elone. He won't call out, not wanting to give away his position, but will walk toward where he last saw her, careful to not fall on the ice. He'll also put away his maul and withdraw his longbow. He nocks an arrow ready to fire, but will be very careful to avoid shooting an ally.

Put away maul, draw longbow. Move toward Elone at slower speed to avoid slipping on the ice.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 25, 2002)

Elone curses.  "Foul sorceries!"  She takes careful aim at the retreat Worgs and fires off several arrows at their backs.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 25, 2002)

"Hey!
Who made it cold like back home?
Tho this is cool,  it not good for fighting.

Ubaar only saw goblins left standing - who use magic?"

Ubaar casts CLW on himself (swapping out Divine Favor)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2002)

It seems that you opponents are running away.  You cannot see at all within the sleet, nor can you see beyond it.  Going slowly, you manage get out of it, but by then, you can only faintly hear them running, and they seem to be pretty far away.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 26, 2002)

"Praise to Solonor, who guides our arrows, and guides our path.  We thank you for your aid and our victory."  

She turns towards the newcomer.

"You are truly blessed, tribesman" she says, noting his obvious strength.  "How came you to the forests under Solonor's eye?"


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 26, 2002)

Alcar will head over to Elone and Ubaar.

"Well met, stranger. I am Alcar Briar. I am grateful for your assistance against those fiends. May the Oak Father bless your steps."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 26, 2002)

"Hi!" Ubaar waves to both.

"I'm Ubaar Sauropat, of the Thunderbeast tribe.

I got here by travelling on a Lightning Bolt made by a powerful fellow-Uthgardt shaman, Hermod the Gray.
He want Ubaar to help guard 'The Chosen Baby'.

Now, Ubaar not a nursemind, mind you...  *Ubaar looks seriously to the two holy fighters* but this baby SPECIAL!

Hey, where am I, anyway?
I'm supposed to get to Skullport, underneath Waterdeep.

You guys know way there?"
Ubaar shifts his well-worn battle-experienced greatsword in its back-scabbard and checks his wounds.

(He'll wait to heal completely till later tonight, when he considers himself in less dangerous territory, less likelihood for ambush.)


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 26, 2002)

Ubaar comes back to the other holy-men's stated dieties and rifles off a considerable amount of information about the teachings of both the Oak Father and Solonor as discussion points.  (Knowledge: Religion 9 ranks)

Ubaar likes to talk religion, and has had MANY a discussion with people (he doesn't like book study as much) to find out what their religion is about.

He has a theory/worry that many people's close-mindedness and prejudices stem from their religious practices - not so much the dieties themselves, but how religion is used by most people as an excuse for intolerance and bigotry, which is how half-orcs have been treated to a large extent.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 26, 2002)

"Well, I hate to tell you but you have quite a way to Waterdeep. You're in the High Forest, near what is left of Silverymoon. If nothing else Elone and I at least owe you an escort to the edge of the forest.", Alcar replys

"You can tell me if this is none of my business, but what child would be found in Skullport? Long ago when I was young I visited the city of Waterdeep. What I know of Skullport is merely that good intentioned people are warned to fear for their safety there."


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 26, 2002)

Elone looks at Ubaar curiously.  "Solonor's muscled thigh, you're an odd one to choose to watch over a baby.  I'd assume that this is no ordinary baby, then...."

Elone is impressed with Ubaar's knowledge, but probes to determine if his knowledge of gods is deep-felt and understood, or merely esoteric (such as it is).

To Alcar, she nods.  "Indeed.  Though I'm sure Solonor will watch over this one as he travels through the forest, we should help him to the edge.  I would also be sure that those worgs don't double back and head deeper in to the forest...."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2002)

Calain and Everett: You dont see anything alive at all.  You find the dead body of the priest, but its not talking.  Nothing jumps you.









*OOC:*


 Hint in the interest of time: Donatello, you had the right idea


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 26, 2002)

Calain kneels beside the corpse of the priest, his head hung low.

"I am sorry...I'm sorry I couldn't help you as you helped me..."

Seeing the man's face, he becomes suddenly and painfully aware of the scars on his back. He grits his teeth as a cold sweat takes him and his eyes glaze, trying to hold back the memories. He groans and grabs his head, squinting his eyes tightly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2002)

Sorry about the delays.  Here is where everyone is:

Elone, Ubaar, Alcar.  In the High Forest. Ubaar has the mission, but the others do not.

Akharos:  Sitting in a tavern in Mulhorand, waiting for a priest of Mystra names Jonathon.

Alexander and Frian:  dinner with Rana in a safehouse in Yartar.

Everett and Calain:  confused in the dream world.  
------------------------------------------------
Much of the delay was in order to get everyone to just about the right time point in-game and out, so that you would arrive in Skullport at the same time.
------------------------------------------------
High forest People:  You hear some battling up ahead.  It appears that you attackers fled into something.  Meanwhile, you notice that all of the worgs that ambushed Elone suddenly appear to be wolves, and that some of Elone's bite damage if lessened and one of the arrows that hit her apparently never did  ("healed" 12 points).

Everett and Calain:  Keep working on the puzzle.  As I said, Donatello had the right idea before.

Akharos:  A slight, blond, prettyboy in a very plain traveler's outfit approaches your booth and says "have you seen my cousin Ghrun," and sits down.

Alexander and Frian:  Is there anything that you need to go  back and get?  Is there anything that you want to ask Rana about?


----------



## garyh (Sep 27, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Akharos:  A slight, blond, prettyboy in a very plain traveler's outfit approaches your booth and says "have you seen my cousin Ghrun," and sits down.*




"Yes, yes I have."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2002)

"Well, then Akharos, I am Jonathon.  As you know, I work for a middleperson in Skullport named Irusyl Eraneth.  Her employer is looking for noble and capable team for some operations against Storm, and if you please her employer and prove your worthiness, there will be far more glorious missions ahead for you.  Your superiors speak well of your martial prowess.  you and an Uthgart warrior-shaman will be providing the muscle for the group.  Any questions?"


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 27, 2002)

Elone looks at the bodies and laughs.  "It appears Solonor's wrath has taken its toll - Storm's forces are thinning, and he must bolster them with illusions!"  

"And it seems his remaining forces haven't made it so far away from us.  Solonor shines upon us."  She grins a feral grin, turns with her bow drawn, and lopes off towards the sounds of battle.


----------



## garyh (Sep 27, 2002)

"When will this shaman show up?  I'm eager to get started..."


----------



## Donatello (Sep 27, 2002)

Everett looks down at his mourning companion, and lays a hand on his shoulder gently.

"C'mon Calain... time to get ourselves out of this pickle.  By all accounts this is a dream, right?  So that means this may not be happening.  Maybe the dreamer is trying to keep us confused so  we don't get out of here in one piece... or maybe he's lonely and we're the first playthings he's had in a long time.  Either way, we need to skedadle."

Everett pushes gently on Calain to get him moving,  but still trying to be as friendly and comforting as possible.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 27, 2002)

Calain's eyes stare blankly at the ground, a look of horror on his face as he holds his hands in front of his unblinking gaze. When Everett touches him, he jumps, turning on the bard and pulling a knife. For a moment, he quivers, but then he lets his hand fall and he shakes his head.

"......sorry."

He looks around.

"Alright. Lets go...but to where, I'm uncertain."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 28, 2002)

Ubaar follows the sounds of battle, praying to the Thunderbeast to give him Strength to outlast any foe.

(He cast Endurance)


----------



## Donatello (Sep 28, 2002)

Everett steps back a little, but keeps the warmth in his eyes, warily looking at the dagger until Calain drops his hand to his side.

"OK.. now that the 'Kill the Bard' part of the dream is over, I think we should progress to the 'escape with our sanity' part.

"Tell me everything about this place... where it is, mainly.  I have a theory, and a suspicion..."

Everett sheathes his rapier and waits for Calain's tale.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 28, 2002)

"Let's follow, it sounds like others may be in need of our aid. Hunt while the hunting is good, as an old friend used to say," Alcars laughs.

Alcar will follow Elone, drawing his composite longbow. Given a shot at an obvious enemy he will attempt to get within 30' and use Zen Archery to attack.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 28, 2002)

Akharos: To my knowledge, he will mery you at Irusyl's.

Forest battle:  Elone, Alcar, and Ubaar rush to the scene of the battle to find your fleeing opponents slain, and a wolfish, feral, hairy human running away into the bushes.

You see a heavily armed human female lying unconscious in a patch of grass next to a tree.  Distinctive is her long gold rod with draconic sigils and serpents engraved thereon.  The ends of the rod  are shaped like the heads of a gold dragon.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 28, 2002)

Elone takes a few seconds to examine the wounds for an obvious source as she runs up.  Do they appear to be magical, weapon-inflicted, or claw/bite to a cursory glance?


----------



## garyh (Sep 28, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Akharos: To my knowledge, he will mery you at Irusyl's.*




"Lead on, then..."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 28, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Forest battle (on Endor ):  Elone, Alcar, and Ubaar rush to the scene of the battle to find your fleeing opponents slain, and a wolfish, feral, hairy human running away into the bushes. *



Ubaar rushes past the female and pursues the feral human.
He holds his greatclub in hand, in case he needs to use it.









*OOC:*


 Let me know if he is likely to catch the guy, so he can cast spells before battle.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 28, 2002)

Alcar, trusting that Elone can handle the wounded female, will follow Ubaar into the forest.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 28, 2002)

Ubaar sees Alcar taking off after the wolf-guy with him, and says to him "I'll go this way, you go around that opening in the bushes.
We'll let each other know if we find him, I'm sure."   <-- toothy grin


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 28, 2002)

Alcar nods assent. He'll take off in the indicated opening searching for the beast. "Silvanus guide my sight.", he murmurs.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 28, 2002)

The woman appears to have a variety of injuries.  One possible bite, mostly weapon-inflicted.  It looks like she was beat up, probably by humans, and then just now attacked by arrows, spears, and swords.

After a bit of following the wolfman, he seemingly disappears into nowhere.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 28, 2002)

If Alcar is certain the wolf-man has escaped he will break off the pursuit, cursing.

Upon return to the site of battle he will walk over to Elone. "The beast escaped us!", he mutters angrily.

"Will the lady survive? If you need aid in tending to her just ask.", Alcar offers.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 29, 2002)

Elone looks her over.  "She's taken a number of hits.  Solonor willing, though, she'll live."  Elone ties her up quickly, lightly binding her hands, then casts Cure Moderate Wounds.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2002)

The wolfman's tracks end abruptly, and you see talon marks on the ground where he was.

The injured woman will definitely survive. Once you revive her, she sits up, shakes her head, and says weakly..."owww...thanks for the help...I was looking for you all...but they found me...untie me, damnit...the wolfman...his escorts....they were a raiding party....Its a hunting pack thats after me....they're more powerful.  We need to get out of here...we must leave the wood...southwest, towards the free cities of the Sword Coast."

Akharos: Jonathon speaks to you both verbally and in your mind, saying different things.  In your mind, you hear "You were followed.  See the man in the brown robe?  Its me that they are after.   There are some Sembian generals who are not particularly happy with me at the moment.  How about we kill him?  The Shining sands is flanked by alleyways.  I will get up and leave, and go to the alley on the right.  If he follows me, wait until he is out of sight, and come in behind him.  If he does not, go to the alley on the left, and I will circle in behind you."  Verbally, he says " lets meet in the alley.  Its not safe to talk here."

Edit: took radish's post into account


----------



## garyh (Sep 29, 2002)

Akharos replies, "Okay, the alley it is..."

_"Better keep my wits about me...  this character may be in league with the cloaked one...  Why did I accept this mission again?"_, thinks Akharos.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 29, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *The wolfman's tracks end abruptly, and you see talon marks on the ground where he was.*



Ubaar looks down at the tracks stopping, and then looks up, sniffing to see if he can catch a scent on the breeze indicating direction.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 29, 2002)

(Sorry for the late update, I just got out of the week from hell)

Calain turns his head slowly about the square.

"The priest said he was defending this town from an attack by the forces from the North...and he superimposed the image of an event from my past. But this doesn't look like the same town...if it is, years have passed, and many things could have changed..."

(Matt, the description of the town was a little muddled. Did you mean that this was the town where Colwell and Theresa were murdered, or was that just a symbolic comparison between the situation of these townsfolk and my own memory?)


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 29, 2002)

Elone nods, satisfied for now, and unties the woman.  "Solonor teaches caution in these woods.   They were hunting you, you say?  And you were seeking us?  Would you care to explain?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2002)

Fenrir:  This is the town where the priest of Ilmater who you just talked to live(d).  From your own backstory, it must be somewhere down a river from the town where you killed Theresa and Colwell.  You did get a flashback of the murder, but then you wound up back here.  Everything looks as you expect it too, more or less.  You are not sure if the events depicted actually happened, but you have no reason to believe that they did not either.

Forest: Ubaar is unable to get a usable scent trail through the air.

The woman, still groggy, sits herself up against a tree and tries to explain:  "I was told to seek you, Elone and Alcar, by my employer in Skullport, a middleperson named Irusyl Eraneth.  She is organizing a group to strike at Storm's forces on behalf of an anonymous client.  I was told that you all would be best for the job.

Regardless, we need to get out of here before they reach us.  You have to trust me. Ubaar, you were sent by Hermod the Grey to Irusyl, were you not?  I am a good old friend of Hermod's.  We were adventuring companions in years past (OOC: Hermod is about 50 and she is about 30, but you suppose that its still possible)."

Elric and Meepo:  sorry for the delay...you seem to have nothing to say to Rana and the other segments are taking longer.

Garyh: I will post soon RE:you


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

Ubaar, after trying to track, scent, and sight up the tree, goes back to the woman right behind Alcar.  (ooc to have him catch that dialogue)

Ubaar responds to the woman who seems to know of him "Oh-
You buddies with Hermod! And you know Ear-Russell. 
(*Ubaar takes out the writing scroll he jotted down Irusyl's full name on and repeats it slowly*)
Ubaar glad we found you, then. And good thing Elone was quick enough to catch you on the way to dying.

Who WAS that wolfy-man?
He disappeared in the trees, and Alcar and I couldn't find him.

Do you think he'll be coming back?
Maybe with re-inforcements?"


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 30, 2002)

Elone considers the woman carefully, sizing her up.

"An employer wishes for us to join a strike force?  Tell me more of this.  I shall act as Solonor decress, and not otherwise.  I have been told thus far to guard his forests from Storm, but would that I could strike at Storm directly."  Elone's eyes burn with passion at the very thought.

"I will follow you for now.  After tonight, we will see."

She considers.  "Ubaar - you know of this person, this Irusyl?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

"Ya!
Ear-Russell is guy Hermod wanted me to meet in Skullport.

Well, you guys heard the lady - we'd better get going, before a bigger force comes thru - 'tha biggest journeys start with one step', or something like that, I heard my friend Jaida say...

Can you walk, lady?
Ubaar could carry you, if you wanna get outta here fast.
And what your name, lady?"

Ubaar looks at her stuff closely, using Knowledge:Religion to try to determine what he can about her.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 30, 2002)

The woman introduces herself:
"My name is Wethrin. Elone, don't expect to be targeting Storm right away.  This first mission is going to be for you to prove yourselves.  If you pass, then Irusyl's employer will have far more epic tasks for you. 

Ubaar, perhaps you should carry me. <pulls herself up slowly>  I think I can walk, but I don't feel strong or steady enough to run.  

OOC: Knowledge:Religion is not gong to do much good here.  All that you CAN recognize are two crams on her necklace, one depicting the holy symbol of Mystra, and the other of Bahamut, god of Good Dragons.  You can tell that her dragonstaff is holy to Bahamut, but you know little else about it.

Meanwhile, in Mulhorand.......
The man follows Jonathon out into the alley.  Ahkaros slowly moves behind him.  he man moves towards Jonathon from behind, and just as he gets near, Jonathon thrusts his quarterstaff backwards from under his cloak, hitting the man in the stomach, causing him to double over slightly, then levering it up to hit him under the chin.  The man, beaten back somewhat, draws a greatsword and pulls back his cloak, revealing chain armor and a breastplate with a coat of arms on it. He says "put it down and I'll make this quick.  You were never good enough to beat me, Jonathon.  Too small, too weak."  Jonathon glows in blue light and grows to about 8 feet tall.  "We'll see about that," he says. The man with the greatsword attacks....


Your move, Akharos...


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

"Then let's get outta here, Weth-e-rin, before the things you say are coming will get here to finish you off.
I'm sure Hermod wouldn't like that.  

Say - what WAS that hairy guy all about?

And what powers do you po-ssess that had you adventure with Powerful Ol' Hermod, but got taken by something that was afraid of US?"

Ubaar hoists her up and they're on their way while talking.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Sep 30, 2002)

"Yes, it may be best that we were off."

Alcar will keep his bow out and follow the rest.

"I too was sent by the decree of the arch-druid to defend these woods, but perhaps if I'm sastified this could present a real threat to Storm's plans then that would be a better defense of the woods. Silvanus teaches us to be thoughtful but strike when the time is right."


----------



## garyh (Sep 30, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile, in Mulhorand.......
> 
> Your move, Akharos... *




_"I really wish I had more info than just a shady contact name..."_ Akharos thinks to himself.

Akharos draws his falchion, and calls out to the swordsman, "Stand down, stranger.  You're outnumbered."


----------



## garyh (Sep 30, 2002)

**Oops, double post!!**


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 1, 2002)

In Mulhorand......

The warrior backs towards Akharos and turns sideways.   "I'll kill you both if I have to," he says.  He apparently has readied actions.

Meanwhile, Wethrin explains..."I don;t know who exactly that wolf was.  He may be one of the Fallen, may be of the People of the Black Blood, may be a freelancer.  I really don't know."  (You guys do not know of either of those groups)

<peeved at Ubaar> I know you drove that one away, but he was strong.  I was weakened.  By the time I arrived here and killed those other Worgs and goblins, I could barely stand.  All he had to do was smack me in the face with a stick that happened to be lying around and I was out. Are you implying that I am not worthy to have been a companion of Hermod?

OOC, as far as abilities, you are unsure, but the gobs and worgs she killed died of weapon wounds and fire attacks.


----------



## garyh (Oct 1, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *In Mulhorand......
> 
> The warrior backs towards Akharos and turns sideways.   "I'll kill you both if I have to," he says.  He apparently has readied actions.*




Akharos will not strike first, but will attack if he or Jonathon is attacked.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 1, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> * Are you implying that I am not worthy to have been a companion of Hermod? *



"We could arm-wrassle, if you wanna prove anything to me."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 1, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"We could arm-wrassle, if you wanna prove anything to me."  *




"Arm-wrestling. pshah! so little skill involved. When we get to Skullport and I get a chance to rest up, how about we try one of those virtual-death arenas that they have there?

(OOC: Arenas where all dmg is subdual but an illusion of real dmg is generated. Ubaar has heard of these places, usually run by mid-level wizards or psions, but has never been to one, as they are limited to large cities that get lots of adventurer traffic.)


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 1, 2002)

Elone listens amusedly to the bickering.

"Don't worry, Ubaar.  Whatever that foul creature was, it was powerful.  It was only by Solonor's will that Alcar and I survived the encounter with its band.  This woman does not have such a being watching over her and tending her wounds.  I for one do not doubt her prowess."

She turns to the woman.  "The Black Blood?  The Fallen?  Who are these people?  Are they followers of Storm and his foul ilk?  They sound as though they are beyond Solonor's sight for certain."

She also quietly notes the existence of such an arena for later.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 1, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *"Arm-wrestling. pshah! so little skill involved. When we get to Skullport and I get a chance to rest up, how about we try one of those virtual-death arenas that they have there?*



"That sound like LOTS of fun, Weather-in!

I been at places that had Fighting Pits, but they were "To the Death".
That no fun - how you gonna celebrate victory, and have an ale after fighting, if your worthy opponent is dead?!"
Ubaar continues to jog, jostling Wethrin around a bit.


----------



## Elric (Oct 2, 2002)

(OOC: I don't know how much of the intro to this campaign is known to Alex, so I hope that all of these questions work in character)

Alex inquires about the state of the war, especially in regard to Storm's forces.  He doesn't have anything that he needs Rana to get from the city- as someone on the run, he has learned to keep his important belongings with him (or in his Haversack).

"What is the state of the forces who are fighting against Storm?  Is there anyone who can stand up to a fraction of Storm's direct power?  What alliances are in place among the forces opposed to Storm (formal, informal or secret)? What prevents Storm from conquering all of the remaining peoples of Toril?  

It appears that many of Storm’s spirit allies were banished at Silverymoon, but not destroyed.  How many of his supernatural brethren does Storm have left?  Several months have passes since the battle at Silverymoon- how much time do we have before the first of them start to reappear (or are they appearing already)?  How much time before they all reappear?  

Is Storm the post powerful being alive (in existence)?  If not, is the most powerful being concerned with the present conflict?  Storm could probably bring entire cities to their knees by himself, but he has not done this yet.  What prevents him from doing this? Clearly he must be afraid of something.  Since Storm has the power of a spirit, does there appear to be a way to kill him?  If he would reform with time, like all of the other spirits, would there be a major benefit to be gained from his defeat?

How much dissention is there in the ranks of evil?  How strong are Storm’s personal armies, and does he have support from other organizations?  If so, how loyal are they- do they contribute troops to his armies of conquest, occupy the lands whose armies he has already defeated, or merely remain indifferent to the events of the world?”


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 2, 2002)

Wethrin tells of the Fallen and the Black Blood.  

Ever wondered what would happen if a druid, or a ranger, or a worshipper of nature of any sort, whose entire life is dedicated to harmony with the natural world, were to be turned into a vampire, suddenly becoming a thoroughly unnatural creature of darkness?  How about if they are inflicted with lycanthropy, and become a bit too natural, too feral, too uncontrolled?    What about a metallic dragon who is hated and abused by the forces of good for one lone selfish act, and ostracized, hunted? Is it not conceivable that many such beings as I have described would lose their sanity completely and turn to the darkness for solace?  It is such beings who join the Fallen.  They are based somewhere in the High Forest, living under the protection of their patron Shar, who augments their already considerable powers.  If the Fallen are integrating themselves into Storm's army, then Tiamat's forces are consolidating faster than we were expecting.

The People of the Black Blood, on the other  hand, are a group of lycanthropes who worship Malar the beastlord, god of wild beast and hunting.  It he is of the People, it means that Storm has at least temporarily allied himself with Malar and his considerable resources.  He actually may be a logical ally for Tiamat herself, being that they share similar goals.  If that is the case, things may be about to go from bad to worse.

Hopefully, <Wethrin is starting to fall asleep, and barely manages to get out the rest of the sentence> he's just a freelancing lycanthrope who got hired by Storm's men...

----------------------------------------
Jonathan's pursuer knows that he is trapped.  "We'll get you another time, Jonathon."  We are always watching." He suddenly disappears into thin air.

jonathan curses.  "Damn you!  You were supposed to kill him.  What kind of soldier are you who cannot obey orders?  Thanks to your hesitation, he got away.  Now he very well may know our destination, and next time he will bring backup.  Perhaps lots of it."

----------------------------------------
Rana gradually broaches all of Alex's points.  Storm's opposition is currently only powerful enough to hold him back.  All the free people's of the North are openly allied, under the leadership of the Lords of Waterdeep and Queen Amruil of the Elves.  Their cohesion is relatively strong, but the centralized authority of the secretive Council no longer exists because so many of its prominent members were slain at Silverymoon.

<Meanwhile, Rana drinks wine until it makes her wound stop hurting (That would be quite a lot)>

One problem with Storm is that we are unsure of his true power and he knows it.  He is very cautious. This has been millenia in the making, and he is not going to suddenly become impatient and show his hand.  We destroyed most of the spirits' forms at Silverymoon a few months ago, but we do not know how ling it will take for them to reform or return, or even how or where this is accomplished.  We do know this, however:  those we lost at Silverymoon are gone forever, but the Spirits will return.  They are powerful, but they CAN be defeated in combat.  Storm is the most powerful spirit, but he too can theoreticaly be slain.  

Unfortunately, we are no sure just how powerful he is.  An  ogre mage that fought publicly and was thought to be Storm has since proven to be a fake. 

His armies are mostly loyal purely to him or to leaders with planer blood who are biologically compelled into loyalty to Tiamat.  Some of the collaborators are manipulated, charmed, or opportunistic, though.

<Rana is now a bit drunk and continues on further than she should have>

There are theories, though.  About how to stop him.  Many think that a researcher who defeated from the Council with many secrets regarding Storm may have completed the last pieces of the puzzle, using what the Council had already gleaned from those who had tried and failed in the pastsomething about the creation of humanity and a strange metal from space...<getting angry>...gods I hate that bitch...slut...Ace should have been mine, damnit....Oh, well....no matter now <suddenly sullen> He died with all the others.

Then there's Kirstin....The little girl that we  brought back through time with us, from Netheril....Us, funny term....precious few of US still live.  Only me and Hermod...and that bookish bitch....(sullen again)....the others are all gone now...perhaps it was fate paying us back...Kirstin should have died young, before becoming powerful...when she came onto the scene, the powerful forces of good were all but wiped out...perhaps there is some sort of unseen balancing hand at work or something....

Fenrir and Donatello...I will probably work out a way to get you out of this puzzle now that everyone else is about to arrive in Skullport.  Things would be much better (as will your XP tallies), if you can think your way out of this, though.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 2, 2002)

Alcar appears concerned by Wethrin's information. 

"The Fallen I've not heard of till now, but they sound quite formidable. However, I've had encounters with the followers of Malar in the past. If they are in league with Storm then indeed all of Faerun approaches dire straits."

Alcar will quicken his pace slighty to pull away from the group. He will appear deep in thought. He will attempt to mediate on the situation and what his course of action should be.


----------



## garyh (Oct 2, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Jonathan's pursuer knows that he is trapped.  "We'll get you another time, Jonathon."  We are always watching." He suddenly disappears into thin air.
> 
> jonathan curses.  "Damn you!  You were supposed to kill him.  What kind of soldier are you who cannot obey orders?  Thanks to your hesitation, he got away.  Now he very well may know our destination, and next time he will bring backup.  Perhaps lots of it."*




"I'm a soldier, not a slave.  I thought we could get some information from him, instead of killing him.  Had I known his capabilites, I would have acted accordingly.  If we encounter him again, he *won't* get a chance to pull his disappearing act again."


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 2, 2002)

Calain stands, rubbing his chin, as his eyes widen and the idea suddenly dawns on him.

"This is MY dream..."

He looks around, remembering Issian's words, and lifts his hands out to his side, focusing his mind on his surroundings.

"You! Foul demon that has desecrated this town and my slumber! Come forward and face your punishment for these deeds!"

Calain closes his eyes and *wills* the demon to appear before him, also willing the debris around him to rise, for effect.

(I hope that's what you meant there, Matty boy.... ;-) )


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 3, 2002)

Fenrir  (OOC: that was in the right vein, at least, but you managed to access pretty much the most difficult scenario     )  :

With enough concentration, Fenrir wills the spirit of the Ghour out of the dream.

The beast stands before him like a huge bovine Ogre covered in horse-hair.  His reptillian face, long, pointy teeth, and small, jutting horns, make him resemble the fabled tarraque himself.

The beast roars and infuses himself with unholy power, growing slightly bigger and appearing significantly more threatening.


----------



## Donatello (Oct 4, 2002)

Everett jumps backwards, drawing his rapier shouting "Whoah ugly!"

He tries to keep himself between the Ghaur and Calain, shield on his arm, rapier in hand, and a Swift Song on his lips.

Everett assumes a defensive stance (fighting defensively)He has his rapier and shield ready, and is readying an action to begin singing a sustained (increase duration by 50%) Swift Song (Perform Check DC 18 to Sustain a spellchord, which I automatically succeed at)
 

OOC: sorry about the lengthy delays... my primary computer just died, the processor I ordered for my new one came in damaged, and I just switched form cable to DSL.  So, basically, I'm still working out the network bugs on my secondary computer.  Phew!


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 4, 2002)

Calain growls as his eyes take on a look of utter rage.

"Your scare tactics are worth nothing, demon. You will suffer for what you have done..."

He takes a step back and gives a thought to his boots, speaking an incantation after he feels the rush through his reflexes.

Calain takes a 5' step back and uses a standard action to activate his Boots of Speed. Thus hasted, he uses his extra action to cast Stoneskin.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2002)

Everett and Calain cast their spells as the demon lets out a deafening roar.  Everett is unaffected, but the sonic blast throws Calain to the ground (Stunned 3 rounds, deafened)

The angry demon, now close enough to reach Everett (size increase from righteous might...hasted), grabs him with his claws and horns as Everett realizes that the strikes of his rapier heal almost instantaneously. (grappling successful and DR penetration failed respectively).  The demon proceeds to rip Everett apart and continues on to Calain (cleave).  Everett sees himself hovering over his own body in the dream, and sees the Ghour rip the head off Calain's dream form (cdg the next round).

Both Calain and Everett now seem to be looking at their bodies from the outside.  They see an image appear in the sky of what appears to be a cloaked drow  female.  She tells them "You disappoint me.  You are not as resourceful as I anticipated.  Nonetheless, you stillhave a use.  Issian really is dead.  The story that he depicted is true, as was the job offer, although this dream scenario was a test.  If that had really been the Ghour, you would really be dead.....<teleportation after answering any PC questions>


<I will write up an arrival post for everyone regarding Skullport shortly.


----------



## Donatello (Oct 7, 2002)

Everett looks incredulously at the drow woman.

"And what did you expect us to do, honestly?  Conjure death and destruction with the flick of a wrist?  I'm not exactly sure who you are or why you're tormenting our peaceful slumber, but I did the best I could, considering the circumstances, and my friend Calain here did the same.  So maybe we're not the top dogs for demon-killing, at least not right now, but don't you think this was a bit harsh of a test?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 7, 2002)

"The top dogs for demon-killing you are not.  i did not expect you to be. But being that you knew that, why did you so foolishly pretend that you were, and summon up the Ghour himself right in front of you to engage him in hand-to-hand combat?

The gods still insist that you are the ones, so I will still send you down the path that fate has set for you.


Oh, and Calain, while this scenario was indeed all an illusion, it DOES reflect reality.  All of what you witnessed really did happen.  those two towns really did fall, and a Ghour did indeed kill Issian"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 7, 2002)

You make your way to Skullport from your respective locations.
------------------------------------------------
As they argue with Irusyl, Everett and Calain are teleported to a rather blank room with a large table and a rather nondescript door.

At the head of the table sits a Drow woman with a black robe that covers her face.  It seems to provide an unnatural level of shade and makes it impossible to discern her features.  In a chair at the corner next to her sits a similarly dressed human girl in her early teens. Her hood covers her a bit less, and you can see back-length black hair draped forward over her shoulders, fair skin, and two striking bright blue eyes that shine through the darkness of the hood.

[OOC: The damsel in distress to the North thing that you previously heard relates to a potential second level of your test which you did not pass on to.]
------------------------------------------------
Jonathon teleports Akharos and himself to the meeting room where the others are.

------------------------------------------------
The next morning, Rana leads Alexander and Frian out of Yartar, never even seeing a policeman.  Once they are far enough away from the city (Rana says that there are powerful evil forces near Yartar that may be able to trace or even reroute teleports), they teleport to the room as well, arriving at almost the same moment that Jonathon and Akharos do.
------------------------------------------------
Meanwhile, Ubaar, Alcar, Elone, and Wethrin have managed to avoid Storm's hunting party and have walked to Skullport, entering through a well-guarded (and regulated) tunnel in Waterdeep  (Illicit travelers presumedly have other routes).

Skullport is something of a paradox.  A semi-secret organization called the Skulls rule it with an iron fist, but their policies effectively involve granting every individual the right to freely engage in commerce of any sort.  In effect, they are brutal guardians of the liberties of those who wish to operate criminal enterprises.  The underground city is bustling with commerce of all sorts, and creatures of every intelligent species imaginable roam the streets.

They eventually arrive at the Elder Brain and Wethrin (having recovered by now) leads them behind the bar, down a hall, and into the same room that the others have just appeared in.

------------------------------------------------

[OOC: Hooray, everyone is all together finally!]

Irusyl keeps talking "At last, everyone is here.  And safe, I'm glad to see.For those who teleported here, this is a private room in the Elder Brain Inn and Tavern in Skullport.  If you want food or drinks, Jaina here (gestures to the girl) will get it for you..."

[Start to socializing, etc....]


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 7, 2002)

Elone blinks and stops in the door when it opens.  "Solonor's breath, there are a lot of them."  She peers at Wetherin.  "Are we expected to travel with all of these?  And what presisely will we be doing?  Every moment I spend here is a moment that the Forests are less defended...."

She looks around the room, but greets no one in particular.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

Ubaar sits forcefully and asks Jaina "Can Ubaar get a ale?
The road is awful dusty this time a year.

And Wethrin's feet don't exactly smell as good as she looks."  

Ubaar busts up loudly laughing.

"Awww...  I'm just joshin  - you smell great all over, Wethrin - 

well, not like Ubaar sniffed much..  but...  umm..  HeY!
Jaina!

How's that ale coming?"


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 7, 2002)

Alcar will take a seat by Ubaar, not saying much, just taking in the others in the room. 

"If I may, an ale will suit me well, Jaina."

Alcar is unsure what to do having been the forests for several years and dealing only with local farmers.

He'll listen closely if Elone's questions are answered.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 7, 2002)

Frian takes a seat in the corner of the room, where he can keep an eye on everyone at once.  He asks the waitress for water and sips it slowly as he looks at the assorted strangers.


----------



## garyh (Oct 8, 2002)

Akharos looks around, sizing up these new folk, and waits for Jonathon to make introductions.


----------



## Elric (Oct 8, 2002)

Alexander walks over to the blue eyed man with the beard (Everett).  "Hello, stranger.  I am Alexander Lebel, originally from Cormyr.  I had been in the resistance movement in Yartar, but my companion and I (nods towards Frian) were rescued from certain imprisonment or death to work for Irusyl.  What turn of fate has brought you here?  I notice that you wear your rapier with the ease of an experienced warrior- have you been in combat against Storm's forces as of late?"

(Alexander glances over towards Frian, making sure that he is still in his natural form so that he isn't surprised later)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2002)

Jaina finishes taking the orders and walks out of the room.  She returns empty handed, and holds the door open.  Everyone's orders, far too many for her to carry, float through on a Tenser's Floating Disk.

Wethrin rolls her eyes at Ubaar's weirdness, and runs over to Jonathon and jumps into his arms.  He embraces her and lowers her to the ground, and they kiss.  Jonathon looks over at Ubaar briefly.  

J: "Wethrin, you're ok! I was so worried about you.  Nice bruises. <His eyes glow blue and she heals the rest of the way, and all lingering external signs of injury are gone>.  That's better"  <more gratuitous public displays of affection>

Irusyl just watches quietly.  Her agents who brought you here do mention in conversation, though, that they will not be accompanying you on your mission.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 8, 2002)

Ubaar walks over, grabs the biggest cup of ale and hulks up to Jonathon, extending his hand : 
"Hi.
I'm Ubaar.

Did you adventure with Hermod, like Wetrhin?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2002)

Jonathon answers: Hello, Ybaar.  I'm Jonathon.  I did not adventure with Hermod for an extended period of time.  We first met during the Battle of Miklos' Folly on Hisilar Island.  After that battle, Hermod retired to his homeland to unite the clans against Storm.

I was a Sembian hospitaler (OOC: he has that PRC) who realized the evil that my lord was committing.  When Wethrin was brought to me captured, for healing, I finally made up my mind, and led the others who worshipped good gods against my countrymen.  Some in Sembia are still hunting me, but most outside the country recognize the great good that we accomplished.


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 8, 2002)

Calain quickly scans his surroundings, touches his neck briefly, and stands, nearly knocking his chair over. He is obviously not happy. 

Taking several quick strides towards the drow, he snarls and lifts his hand threateningly.

"You listen to me, woman. I don't know who you are or what you want, save that you have terrorized my dreams and are a coward who would rather dispense worthless comments from an ebony throne than fight. I don't enjoy being a pawn in anyone's plots, and I won't be party to this one."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 9, 2002)

Irusyl get angry: "Do not lecture me about cowardice, Calain.  Which one of us was it who killed his mentor in his sleep, again?

It is not my role to fight Storm.  I do my job, and my job is to ensure that the operations that I am hired to arrange are smooth and successful.  I'm no paladin.  I am not a crusader for peace, love, and puppies.  But your self-rightiousness is completely out of line.  <Calain's "Murderer" tatoo begins to burn>

My dreamscape was very realistic, Calain.  What Issian told you was what he would have said if he were alive today.  Now you can turn around and walk out that door, and turn your back on fate, on Issian, on yourself and your chance for redemption.  But if you do, know that you may never against get this opportunity, and that fate does not like to be toyed with."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 9, 2002)

Irusyl addresses the group;

"As you all know, I have been hired to seek out individuals for a particularly vital role in the fight against Storm.  My employer insisted that I trust certain oracles, and combining the admittedly-murky results of those queries with my own personal connections, I have gathered the eight of you.

You are a well-rounded group, I'd say.  If anything, although you are very strong in combat, you may be slightly weak in the urban stealth/breaking and entering department, but your plethora of spellcasters should be able to cover that fine. <She goes on for a while....Resident rules analyst Elric has volunteered to post a full analysis of the party's (and individuals) strengths and weaknesses shortly>

All that being said, I need to be sure that I have chosen the right individuals for the job.  Thus, I will give you some easier missions for you to prove your worthiness.

You will be asked to operate in the city of Luskan, a collaborator state in the far North that is renowned for its seamen and axe-weilding warriors (i.e. its vikingville).  Your targets will be temples, your goals diverse.  

You will need to destroy, utterly and in a spectacular fashion, the large temple to Umberlee, goddess of bad weather and evil sea creatures, and to steal the books from the Vault of Mechanical Lore underneath the temple of Gond.

You will perform all of your own research and reconnaissance.  You will be paid 700gp up front and 2300gp at the successful completion of your missions.  You will have to pay for your own expenses, but may keep all booty that you find.

Once your missions are complete, return here. If you have succeeded, you are indeed the ones fated for the role that I, and my employer, have in store for you."


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 10, 2002)

Elone looks at her quizzically.

"You want us to steal from a temple of Gond?  Maybe you've been given the wrong impression.  Solonor's children are warriors and protectors, not common thieves, especially not stealing from a one such as Gond!"

"Umberlee is not a friend of Solonor's - is there a compelling reason that we should destroy this temple?  I am not opposed to doing so, if it be Solonor's will, but I cannot see the reasoning behind either of these quests.  Why did you choose us if you did not believe in our abilities?"

Elone breathes deeply after such a long (for her) speech.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2002)

Irusyl seems peeved: "I need not justify myself to you. There are the tests that the gods have designated.  When you travel to Luskan, you can see these places for yourself, and perhaps if you are as insightful as I hope you are, you will find that your orders are quite justified."


----------



## garyh (Oct 10, 2002)

"For your sake, they'd better be..." grumbles Akharos.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2002)

"its good that you think about the consequences of your actions.  You fear public condemnation for breaking the temple taboos, don't you?  you fear making enemies, no?  your fears are understandable.  But know that in this time and place, the good is weaker than the evil.  Good cannot afford to handicap itself in such a fashion.  It is obvious from both your silence and your speech that you would not do anything that would compromise your sense of right and wrong.    So go to Luskan!  See for yourself why the temple of Umberlee must be destroyed, and see what lies within the Vault of Mechanical Lore.  

If you pass this test, my employer will entrust you with his most prized possession, and in turn with the fate of Toril.  But if you do not take the first step, perhaps my readings of the oracles were mistaken.

<Ubaar suddenly has a flashback of Hermod vouching for Irusyl.  Akharos has a flashback that he was sent to her by his superiors.  Both see her eyes flash blue for a moment>

If you do in fact carry out your missions, and are able to explain why I chose those missions when you return here to me, I will grant you a bonus proportional to the level of insight that you have into my employer's motives."


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 10, 2002)

Elone shrugs.  'You have passion for this.  That is good.  Surely you can see that we would question such and act.  I am not a mercenary, seeking work.  You say the gods have chosen us.  I care not for the gods, only for Solonor.  But if this errand truly will lead us to one who can break Storm's hold on Toril, then it will be worth it.  I will speak with Him, and do as He wills."

She looks about for Jaina.  "Some vension and mulled wine would not be misliked, if the offer still stands."

OOC: Elone will replace one of her typical GMW with Commune tomorrow, and speak with Solonor immediately after she prays for spells.  She will ask him "Is it your will that I work for Irusyl?"  "Might our actions lead to Storm's defeat?"  "Is it your will that I destroy the temple of Umberlee in Luskan?" "Will removing books from Gond's temple in Luskan offend you?"  "Can I trust Irusyl, her employer, and those that I adventure with?"   If that one is anything but "yes" she'll move on to groups of people, trying to use her 4 others to narrow down who she should not trust (Irusyl, employer, 4 people, 2 of the 4).

2nd OOC: I've found out that apparently there is a prestige domain Mysticism that all dieties have, afaict.  Can I replace Plant with Mysticism for my third domain?  That would work significantly better for Elone's concept.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2002)

"I have not enjoyed so much safety and success for as long as I have by gathering together, alienating, and then betraying powerful bands of adventurers."

<Jaina and her serving disk leave for a while and return with Elone's meal>


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *<Ubaar suddenly has a flashback of Hermod vouching for Irusyl.  Akharos has a flashback that he was sent to her by his superiors.  Both see her eyes flash blue for a moment>*











*OOC:*


 OK, stupid player-question here.
Matt, I can't tell if she's pulling a Jedi Mind Trick on us or not.
From re-reading, as far as i can tell, Hermod never vouched for Irusyl. Just told him to go.
And with the flash of blue in her eyes, it's creeping me out.
I'm sure I'm reading too much into it, in which case, I'll have Ubaar just back her with statements about Strength and such...


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2002)

Reaper:

"Hermod answers Ubaar: Aye, this is the Ubaar that the oracles tell me about. A man of action, not empty words. The first of your trials will be to participate in an operation somewhere in the North for an old associate of mine. Travel to Skullport, a dark, unscrupulous city underneath Waterdeep, and meet a drow middleperson named Irusyl Eraneth in "The Elder Brain," a tavern run by a retired Illithid adventurer. Her employer is noble indeed, and perhaps soon he will reveal himself to you."

Hermod vouches primarily for Irusyl's employer.  You are not sure, however, if "old associate" refers to Irusyl or her employer (or both).  All of her agents that you have met seem to know Hermod, though, so perhaps he WAS talking about her...That being said, it is a "Jedi Mind Trick," to an extent, in that Ubaar realizes that he was compelled to replay the event in his mind."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2002)

Irusyl talks more: " Well, now that I see there are no longer any objections, I suggest that you travel to Luskan and to begin your missions.  

There are several routes to choose from, varying in difficulty, risk, and expense.

Teleporting is not an option.  They have some limited countermeasures that are not worth risking, and we do not have a reliable destination.

You could try to sail there, entering from the docks. If you wish to hire a ship, you would have to risk using counterfeit documentation.  You could try to stow away, but there are too many of you.  You could bribe a sea captain to smuggle you there, but you will have to trust him and you still risk being caught by inspectors.  If you are smuggled, you will need to find a way to get off the ship unnoticed.

You could travel on foot or horseback, of course, but you will need a believable cover (merchants perhaps?) and a way to ensure that Storm's forces don't just attack you anyway.  I suppose you could try to avoid them entirely, but I would not count on succeeding if I were in your place.

You could also take the underground river that goes through Skullport Northward, and then find a way to the surface once you reach the city.

What route and method would you prefer?  Anyone have any better ideas?"


----------



## Elric (Oct 12, 2002)

"The underground river seems like a good method of travel.  To go by sea, we have to be willing to trust on a captain and the incompetence of inspectors.  If we travel there on horseback, we risk being sighted by Storm's army and attacked.  Staying hidden will be hard in a group the size of ours.  Once we take the underground river, we must rely on our wits to find a passage to the surface.  I do not know of any better means of transportation.

Irusyl, it seems that we have no choice but to trust you for now.  You do seem deserving of our trust.  However, it is clear to me that we will not learn all of your or your employer's motives.  

We do not know if the results of this action will be for the best.  Your initial promises that brought us here spoke of an attack on Storm.  I can see that this will probably be an indirect attack on Storm, but the extent of that is unknown to me.  We will see you again after this mission, and I hope that we will have more answers and you will have more answers for us then."

(OOC: Gond is the God of inventions.  We are stealing lore from Gond.  This is probably lore that is about some kind of weapon, especially a weapon that helps fight against the spirits.  It could be so ancient that it is unknown even to the priests of Gond.  Thus, telling the priests would not gain one their assistance- if anything, they would want to keep it as a sacred text)


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 12, 2002)

I could easily travel ahead in animal form and scout out our route.  If there were some way for us to communicate magically, my skills could make for a perfect reconnassiance.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 12, 2002)

Alcar will make his opinion know.

"I'll second the underground river. I'd prefer a way that they wouldn't see us coming. As for the specifics of the mission I'll reserve judgements until I can see with my own eyes. One question though. How does one travel on an underground river?"


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 12, 2002)

Elone considers the choices.  "How...how long would our travels on the river last?  I am loathe to spend more than a few days without being able to see the stars above, and feel the light of the sun, and the wind on my face.  That does sound the best route, however."

OOC: I nearly added a bit o' flavor to Elone that she could only pray for spells under the open sky.  That would have been bad, it seems.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 12, 2002)

Irusyl:  "The underground river is dangerous as well, but your danger is not from Storm's forces.  Rather , there may be pirates and various malificent underdark beings, along with other strange creatures of the depths."

Rana:  "One time traveling on that river, we were attacked by a green dragon, who could strike from both above and below.  He nearly killed us.  I think that this group would have been able to take him, though.  We were about as strong, but fewer and greatly weakened at the time."


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 13, 2002)

Elone considers this.  "I assume you mean Drow?"  Her eyes shine a bit at the thought.  "I would not be averse to that.  Solonor's wrath is not as great as others', but it still burns for the Betrayers."

"I suggest the river route."

OOC: Bump on the mysticism domain question.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 13, 2002)

Ubaar adds "Eh - drow not so tough.
Their fabled resistance to magic not help when you get in close and rip 'em apart."


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 13, 2002)

Elone grins at Ubaar.  "Precisely how I feel, my friend.  Solonor cares not for their fabled magic resistance, or their deceit and trickery.  An arrow pierces anyone's heart, no matter how many lies they tell."


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 13, 2002)

Calain's eyes burn with rage.

"You're walking on thin ice, drow. I come and go as I choose, kill or spare as I please, and I will not be led along on a string like some sort of puppet for your own personal agenda. I'll go to this temple of yours, on the off chance that Storm may be harmed by my choice, but if I discover that your secret little 'motives' are not to my taste, I'll make sure you suffer for it. Dearly."

He turns to the others, looks over them briefly, snorts and leans against a wall.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 14, 2002)

Now that your route is settled, you say farewell to your hosts and Rana leads you to the docks.

"You have several choices as to how you should travel the river.  You can go via cargo ship (as passengers), aboard a fast smuggling craft, in a medium-sized passenger ship, or we can hire you your own ship of almost any kind, complete with crew and captain."

Choose quickly so I can arrange it.  I really hate this place.  The first time I was here I was nearly killed by bounty hunters working for the Pasha of Calimshan.  Hermod was there, Ubaar, by the way.  If it were not for him, I would have drowned."


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 14, 2002)

*OOC:*


 i know on a quick re-read i must have missed it, but ....
Who's Rana and where did they come from?  
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 14, 2002)

Rana was the girl who brought rescued Alex and Frian from the police in Yartar, and brought them to Irusyl.  She was a longtime adventuring companion of Hermod's.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 14, 2002)

Elone considers.  "I would suggest either we travel via smugglers, for they are adept at avoiding detection, or that we hire our own ship, one that is willing to fight with us if need be, one that is fast.  Solonor will guide us either way, but it does not hurt to assist him."

"Irusyl: Is it likely there are agents working against us at this early date, or will there be merely happenstance if we encounter others?  I would hate to choose a ship crewed by our enemies..."

OOC: I'm heading out on my honeymoon this working for a week - I'll have net access, but only 1-2 times a day, so my volume will slow for a week.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 14, 2002)

Alcar will second Elone's opinion.

"I think the speed of the smuggler craft might come in handy. But how much can we trust the group running it? Have you had dealings with them before, so we know they won't just dump us in the river?"


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 15, 2002)

Actually, I'll no real access this week it seems.  Elone will continue on, shooting things as needed, and being quiet.  Have fun.

Cheers


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 15, 2002)

[No one else seems to be commenting, so I am just going to go with what these two have said and move on]  

Rana:  "I can hire you a ship run by a dwarf named Rufus Dregnor.  I have had dealings with him for years.  In fact, he was the captain of the ship that Hermod and i were aboard when the dragon attacked.  He values Irusyl's business and fears our wrath, but most of all, he is a true friend.  He won't dump you in the river, I am sure of that."

Rana leads you to a small black ship with several rowing positions below deck on each side. The ship also has a mast with a large sail that can be deployed when the winds moving through the tunnels are positive  (they usually move quickly towards the North.  Because the current moves South, the river is effective both ways depending on whether the sail is up or not.

After Rana confers with him, Rufus, armored, bearded, and shaped like a stout block, greets you along with his two guards, hardy half-orcs named Igos and Dhark and his elven first mate Rysian.  "Welcome aboard, I can get you into Luskan within the week."

(Anything to say or do before embarking?)


----------



## Elric (Oct 16, 2002)

Alexander thanks Rana for her all of her help.

"Rufus, what are the typical hazards on the river?  Is there any way that we can best prepare for them.  Also, what are the risks posed by Storm's forces?  Do they operate in the Underdark?"


----------



## garyh (Oct 16, 2002)

Akharos asks, "Rufus, is the river calm enough for me to wear my armor on board, or should I go without while on your ship?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 16, 2002)

Rufus:  "You can wear your armor on board if you wish.  The river is pretty smooth.  But if it comes to a fight and you actually need your armor, things might get a bit rough, in which case maybe heavy armor might not be such a good idea.

Storm has as of yet failed to garner the support of any major Underdark race.  He does have some underground forces, but only close to the surface.  Down here, there are a good number of pirates and some monsters, even dragons, hunt in this river.

This ship is fast enough to evade most pirates, and doesn't carry cargo, making it a less attractive target anyway."


----------



## garyh (Oct 16, 2002)

"You raise good points, Rufus," Akharos agrees.  "I'll go without armor until we get to our destination."

OOC:  Without his armor, Akharos will have an AC of 15 (11 touch, 14 flat-footed).


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 16, 2002)

You sail up the river for about two days, often seeing other ships pass, but never seeing combat.  Rufus often informs you of the surface time  to keep you better oriented, knowing that you really are not used to keeping time so separated from the sun.  You try to observe normal patterns of life, but you always seem to be a little disoriented and never entirely able to internalize Rufus' declarations of time.

Suddenly, the boat jolts to a halt, throwing people and objects all around (but o one overboard.  The crew scrambles around to see what the trouble is, while at the same time going for their weapons just in case.  

Four wooden box-shaped boats suddenly emerge from the water next to the ship and hatches open on top.  Grappling hooks are thrown onto the ship and drow stream from the boxes.  Two drow on each cover the ships rail with their repeating Xbows while others try to climb up.

Rufus, organizing the crew for a hasty defense says "To arms!  Keep the boarders at bay for as long as possible and keep an eye out for the ship who sent the boxes."

Aside to the PCs "Just our luck.  The Kraken!  A band of drow pirates who lock down ships using a sophisticated system of hooks and netting from below, while sending warriors in submerged watertight boxes that float with the tide and get caught in the same trap.  A few Sauhugan man the trap and cut free the weights that keep the boxes under water so that the drow can emerge and board.  They are nearly impossible to avoid, and quite fierce."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 18, 2002)

Any reason for the lack of posting?  Is there something that you want me to do?


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2002)

Akharos loosens his falchion in its scabbard, and waits to see what develops.

OOC:  The boards seem to have been buggy today.  This is the first time all day I'm managed to get on them.


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 19, 2002)

Calain remains standing, gazing out at the side of the river, apparently nonplussed by the attackers. However, he slides one of his sleeves back and settles calmly into a casting stance, waiting to see what's next.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 19, 2002)

Rufus turns to the group  "Defend the ship!  My crew is no match for them.  I need you to hold them off while I get a certain special weapon from below decks.  Without it, we are toast when the Kraken's main ship arrives."

[OOC:  It will be interesting to see how the party works together in a fight now that everyone is ere]


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 20, 2002)

Alcar draws his Maul, ready for battle. 

He'll scan the opposing forces looking for spellcasters. If he spots a spellcaster he'll invoke a Spiritual Weapon to harry one.

Otherwise he wait for an enemy to approach and joins melee.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 20, 2002)

Elone quickly retrieves her bow from her Meilikki's Quiver, and looks about for anyone obviously casting spells.  If she finds one or more, she targets them with bow fire.  If not, she looks for a tight cluster where a flame strike would be most effective and takes a shot at one of the drow with repeating Xbow's.

"By Solonor's will and Shevarash's wrath, you Betrayers shall fall!"


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 20, 2002)

Calain activates his boots of speed and casts Stoneskin on himself.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 20, 2002)

Frian closes his eyes and begins to mutter a prayer to the spirits which inhabit the river.  He calls out to them to aid the group in their struggle.


OOC:  Summon Nature's Ally III to summon a Large Shark.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 21, 2002)

Most of Rufus's crew follows him below decks, as they fear sustaining enough casualties to render the ship inoperable.

You fan out on the deck, along with Rufus' Orcish Double Axe-wielding bodyguards and his first mate, who has tow arrows notched in his bow.

Elone blasts one of the drow "submarines" (for lack of a better word) with a flame strike.  The top drow climbing falls off, knocking down the drow below him, who seems unaffected.  The drow who are covering the edge of the ship with their xbows are burned, too, and they instinctively reach for their healing potions, which are destroyed as well. The drow who was climbing reaches for his, but Elone quickly moves over the top and shoots him in the face., killing him.  The drow below him spends the round rolling his fallen comrade off of him and getting up.  

Meanwhile, Rysian moves to attack the drow that elone has engaged.

The drow who were covering the ship recover in time to fire at Elone. Elone finds that these mockeries of true elvenness are frighteningly efficient with their mechanical mockeries of the elves traditional weapon.  Both get two shots off, three of which hit her, one in the center of her chest (2 reg hits + 1 crit...36 dmg),  The shots knock her away from the edge and she falls against the mast.  She tries to pull herself up but becomes dizzy and weak and her vision blurs.  She looks up and sees a black substance on the bolt that missed and is embedded in the mast, and then collapses.

Rysian sets towards the edge of the ship fires his arrows into the chest of one of the firing drow, killing him instantly and throwing him into the sea.  He reloads and finishes off the other sniper too, then call to the rest of you  "I have this one...get the others.

[OOC: I am warning you guys this time because you haven't played in my games much yet.  This encounter is significantly over-CR for you guys.  You are expected to take advantage of your entrenched defensive position, which has been factored fully into your capabilities.]


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2002)

Akharos bellows, "For the Falcon of War!!" and mercilessly engages any Drow who attempt to board the ship, swinging his falchion wildly but powerfully.

OOC:  AKharos will use Power Attack this round, shifting 4 points of Attack Bonus to Damage.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 21, 2002)

Well hell.  Don't suppose anyone has neutralize poison memorized, eh?

I'll use my defensive position to full advantage now.  I'll lay here like a slug.


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Well hell.  Don't suppose anyone has neutralize poison memorized, eh?
> 
> I'll use my defensive position to full advantage now.  I'll lay here like a slug.   *




OOC:  It was his only defense...


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

*OOC:*


 sorry for missing a bit there : bad board behavior + busy week with travel + Ren Fair weekend = no posts.  

Ubaar would have Prayed for the Strength of Uthgar to bring him victory in this battle (invoking Necklace of Prayer Beads) and casting Barkskin and Spiritual Vestment first.

Other spells cast if given time (Matt, let me know how many he could have cast?) : Bull's Strength, Endurance, Greater Magic Weapon, respectively. 







"Dark-Elves!
You bother someone else!
We not easy prey."

Ubaar would move to the side of the boat the drow are advancing upon, and use his Thunderstomp when their box-boat(s) are within 40 feet.
He'd call the Thunderbeast's power (Surge of Strength'ing, also) by stomping on the wood deck and causing a trail of fire to travel down the side of the boat, across the water, and into the drow boat(s) (Range is 10' radius, so hopefully multiple boats can be in range of effect) 
A huge foot would impact on the water, causing a Thunderous depth-charge cascading water upward.

If successful and effective, he'd cast it again given a chance (using Pearl of Power).

When they get close in, Ubaar'd clang his Gauntlets of Rage, cast Tail of the Beast, and wade into melee with with greatsword in hand with any boat-boarding drow or sahaugin.









*OOC:*


 that's his multi-round strategy this battle, whenever it comes up.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 23, 2002)

Awaiting Fenrir's action before adjudicating.  The mage makes too big a difference to work in later or section off.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 23, 2002)

The sector with Elone, rysian and that other boat has gone through two rounds, and is thus a round ahead of everyone else.  This is because I adjudicated  radish's post of the round actions in full, even though he apparently mistook Elone as being hasted.

As far of the rest of you, Akharos and the two H-Orcs are ready at the three other boarding points, but inside the boat where the snipers cannot hit them.  

Frian summoned the shark but seems to be staying back.

Alex, having bad fort saves, no excellent missile attack, and no spring attack, is waiting until he can be useful.

Alcar is waiting on deck for boarders.

Frian, Alex, and Alcar, please clarify your positions as either holding back or arraying yourself against one of the boarding craft.

Ubaar does not really have time for a long powerup.  I assume he casts barkskin the first round.  Please clarify how much buffing he will do before the drow crest in a round or two, where on the ship he is positioned if he is not casting Thunderstomp. and  if and when he plans to commence with offensive magics.

Fenrir has activated his boots and Stoneskinned himself.  What does he plan to do next?


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 23, 2002)

Alcar will ready himself at one of the half-orc guarded boarding points, back where the snipers can't hit him. Given time Alcar will switch the Maul for the Bow and plug any boarding Drow with some arrows before closing for melee.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 23, 2002)

Mainly I was doing what Ubaar did - presenting a plan for the next several rounds of combat.  

Here's my plan for the rest of combat: 

Lie there.  Lie there.  Be kicked when someone moves over me.  Lie there.  Roll a bit with the ship.  Lie there (double move).  Have a nice dream about woodchucks.  Lie there.

Damned poisons.


----------



## Elric (Oct 23, 2002)

Alexander will grab a torch and shout "lets light most of the barrels of oil on fire and toss them at the enemy!"  Assuming that he can get Akharos or some of the other half orcs to help, he'll light the barrels on fire as they toss them onto the climbing drow (hopefully the arc will carry them onto the "boats" as well).  He won't light all of the barrels with oil- he'll save about a third of it (if things take a turn for the worse, that oil is fair game too).


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Ubaar does not really have time for a long powerup.  I assume he casts barkskin the first round.  Please clarify how much buffing he will do before the drow crest in a round or two, where on the ship he is positioned if he is not casting Thunderstomp. and  if and when he plans to commence with offensive magics. *











*OOC:*


 It's really hard without a map.  
I don't know how far away they are, where a good spot to hang out would be, what Ubaar can target with the spell, etc.

So guessing at things, and leaving a lot in your hands to edudicate, I'll say that if Ubaar could hit any of the boats the first round, he would have Thunderstomped then.
He's more offensive-minded than defensive (or self-protective)-minded, so he attacks first, protects himself second.

When they get within melee, he'd cast Tail of the Beast and use the tail reach to his advantage (hopefully) while swinging with his greatsword.

(what does "before the drow crest" mean?)


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 26, 2002)

(Sorry everyone, ENBoards haven't worked for me all week...so, without further adieu):

After activating his boots and casting his spell, Calain throws a Minor Globe of Invulnerability around himself and casts Evard's Black Tentacles in an attempt to grapple any drow that come on board near him...


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 26, 2002)

A map is not all that necessary in this case.  Think of a ship, with one mast and a raised back section for the captain's quarters.  Then imagine that there are two floating box-boats towards each end on each side.  There are ropes and hooks going from the box-boats to the deck.   As far as the battle goes, think in quadrants, corresponding to a quarter of the ship and a box-boat.  One quadrant seems to be under control, as Rysian is holding off the drow, who don't have sniper cover anymore. Each of the other three has one fighter at it (H-Orcs and Akharos). Ubaar and Calain are casting spells form the  center, Alcar is in an unspecified quadrant, and Frian, and Alex can enter appropriate quadrants as needed, .

Calain secures his position, using his boots to speed his spellcasting (haste), causing his skin to darken somewhat, its surface hardening and becoming like living stone (stoneskin), putting himself in a minor globe of invulnerability and summoning dark tentacles from the deck of the ship to grab drow when they crest.

Each boxboat (besides the one that Rysian is covering) has two snipers covering the advance and four drow climbing up.  There are trap doors on the top of each of the box-boats, and from each emerges a mage.  Alcar immediately summons his spiritual Maul to harry the mage in his quadrant, and prepares to fire his bow.  the Maul smashes into the mage's head, disrupting his spell (17 dmg crit).

Ubaar summons the power of the thunderbeast, stomping on the ship and sending ripples through the water and shock waves through the air.  On Alcar's side, they knock down the snipers. He cannot strike the other side without hitting his comrades guarding it. Alcar shoots the mage twice and kills him. 

The other three get their spells off. Each blasts a pea-sized goat of fire at the ship which explodes into a brilliant sphere of flame, blasting the fighters guarding the ship's edge, damaging the ship, and destroying the ship's rim used for cover.

Rysian's arrow pierces the mage in his quadrant and knocks him back into the boxboat. (PC DMG: Elone 15, Ahharos 16, Ubaar 16, Frian 8, everyone else avoided dmg).  The three remaining on top of the boxboat drow are climbing towards Rysian.

In the two quadrants with both snipers standing and fireballs successful (Akharos' and the H-Orc one that Alcar was not at.), The snipers shoot at the fighters, who are now without cover, while the other four drow climbers stream onto the deck.

One of the H-orcs is shot three times.  He is knocked back, but does not fall.  The drow on his side do board, however.

Alex finally finishes his flaming oil bomb, but the only safe place to lob it is onto Alcar's side.  The barrel shatters and flames up beautifully, lighting the two prone drow ablaze. The oil pours into the boat as well, igniting gunpowder stored in the ship (apparently to be used to scuttle captured vessels), and the internal explosion causes the boxboat to implode and suck the flaming snipers in.   There is too much smoke to tell, but you assume that they are dead.

The other four are still hanging on to the side of the boat, however, and they crest to challenge Alcar, Alex, and the HOrc.

On Akharos' side, the snipers fire four bolts into him, two right in the center of his chest. (2 crits, 2 regular, 44 dmg total, so 60 this round out of 70 total). Akharos is throw down by the force of the blows and is quickly overcome by their poison.   Four drow board on his side, too.

-----------------------
Summary:  You estimate that 6 or 7 drow are dead.  Elone and Akharos are down due to poison and have taken a lot of dmg.  One of the H-Orcs is badly wounded, too.

The rest of you are on the deck of the ship, with Calain's summoned tentacles protecting you somewhat.  11 Drow, apparently fighter types have boarded.  At least 4 snipers and two mages are still in/on the boxboats.


----------



## garyh (Oct 26, 2002)

OOC:  Well, crap...  that sucked for Akharos...  what was Dead_Radish's plan again?  Oh, yeah...



> Lie there. Lie there. Be kicked when someone moves over me. Lie there. Roll a bit with the ship. Lie there (double move). Have a nice dream about woodchucks. Lie there.




Akharos does that, too.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 26, 2002)

Alcar will stash the bow and draw his maul. He'll then enter melee with boarders trying to coordinate with another defender (fighting back to back) to avoid getting flanked.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

Ubaar sees Akharos fall and shouts out "Men down! Drow on board!" and engages the drow on the deck with Greatsword and Tail.   

He won't hide behind the mage's (Calain's) cheap-ass (he thinks) magic Tentacles of Grappling.

He'll try to keep the drow between he and the sniper & mages on the other side of the boat.









*OOC:*


 Who goes first? Do we have initiative?

I think Ubaar should have Tail of the Beast up by now, since he didn't cast Barkskin.
This would give him an extra attack with 10' range, and allow for AoO's on advancing drow.
His STR is now 34 (+7) (Surge of Strength and Rage Gauntlets), and let me know how many Surges of Strength he will have had to use to keep his STR up this whole battle (each lasts 1d4+1 round, free action to activate - each Rage lasts 6 rounds)

I can't tell without a map whether he could Trample one and continue his attack into another, or if he'd want to ready an attack for their charge(if they look liike they may be setting up for one) so that he could Power Throw one of them back into the rest, etc.
Unfortunately, maps are kind of required for tactical combat in 3E, IMO.


----------



## Fenrir (Oct 27, 2002)

Calain snarls and keeps towards the center of the ship, directing five of his tentacles to grapple the drow boarding near to Akharos and directing the others to grapple as they see fit.

With a wave of his hand and a spoken word, a dagger of force materializes before him and flies at the mage not being harried by Alcar's hammer, to harry this one. (Shelgarn's Persistant Blade)

Turning, he summons up four 2d6 balls of lightning and one 1d6 ball of lightning (Ball Lightning). He directs the four 2d6 balls to fly at the archers and harass them while the 1d6 ball flies at the mage bothered by Shelgarn's Persistent Blade.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 27, 2002)

OOC (Lots o combat Data): New initiative is rolled as the ship is boarded.  The location and nature of the battle is totally different, people are not fighting with lots of readied actions, and there are many new combatants.

Drow Squad 1 19
Drow Squad 2 13
Drow Squad 3(the one with only three in it) 23
Sniper Squad 1 21
Sniper Squad 2 23
Mage 1 20
Mage 2 10
Ubaar 10
Calain 22
Elone 21
Alcar 12
Akharos 9
Frian 5
Alex 18
HOrc 1 11
HOrc 2(the wounded one) 17
Rysian 16

Order =DS3/SS2, Calain, SS1, Elone(Down), Mage 1, DS1, Alex, HOrc 2, Rysian, DS2, Alcar, HOrc1, Ubaar/Mage 1, Akharos(Down), Frian.

The mages are on their boxboats on opposite sides of the ship.
DS3 is the one boarding where Rysian is.
DS1 and SS1 are boarding where they dropped Akharos. 
DS2 and SS2 are boarding where the injured HOrc is.


----------



## Elric (Oct 28, 2002)

(OOC- reaper, since Matt posted that he had you casting Barkskin in the first round, my guess is that he just forgot to post it later and that you it cast) 

Alex will do a jumping attack at one of the drow who is already distracted and then darts back to his more secure position.  Ideally, he helps attack a drow in a group that is going to be badly damaged this round.  If possible, he retreats to higher ground or to an easily defended position (for example, against a wall).  

(Spring Attack against a drow who will be flanked- hopefully concentrating his attacks to wipe out a single group of drow)

(OOC: what kind of armor are these drow wearing?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 29, 2002)

Frian sees the shark get hit by a few harpoon's from Sauhugan manning the rigging under the ship, and then get hacked up as they move in for the kill.  There appear to be 6 Sauhugan down there.
---------------------------------------------
OOC: Meanwhile....I am going to post this round of combat now.  Frian hasnt posted, but thats somewhat OK because he is going last.  /OOC

Calain's tentacles surround him and Frian (both of whom they ignore.  The rest of the fighting is out of their range, which is fortunate, because they do not distinguish between friend and foe, making them a bad choice to use when fighting off superior numbers with individually powerful characters.

Alex: Half the drow are wearing mithril armor consisting of breastplates and chain sleeves, and the other half are wearing studded leather (all masterwork if not slightly magical).

The three drow reach Rysian before he can fire at them again or switch to a sword.  The lead drow throws a net at him and entangles him, while the other two wrestle him to the ground.  The lead drow moves to tie the rope lead cord around Rysian with the help of another, while the third drow recovers, helping hold Rysian down with his foot, while drawing a repeating hand xbow to defend  against anyone who approaches.

The second sniper squad meanwhile crests behind their fighters and shoots four more bolts at the wounded HOrc, two of them penetrating.  With five bolts in him and fireball burns, he finally falls.

Calain summns up a dagger that flies towards one of the mages, and then points his finger in the air.  It glows and lightning shoots up from his hand.  A small circle of lightning forms around his hand, and then three bigger balls form from it, with electricity traveling through the whole upside-down pyramid structure.  The bolts fly at their targets as directed by Calain, shock them, and stick around to strike again.  The mage's spells are disrupted, but the sniper squad resists the magic.

The other sniper squad opens fire at Calain and Frian, hitting Frian once (8dmg).  Either the bolt was not envenomed, or it had no effect on him.

The other two drow squads move towards the defenders.  Ubaar roars and he sprouts a long spiked tail and his muscles bulge.  The Thunderbeast encourages him with a vision of Hermod on this very ship digging his axe into the neck of a green dragon, and another vision of Hermod elsewhere on this river tossing around drow pirates like rag dolls along with a robed Shou man that Ubaar does not recognize. Alex positions himself right behind Ubaar, ready to strike at the drow when they get close enough.

Meanwhile, Alcar and the other HOrc prepare to fact the onslaught back to back.

As the drow approach, swords in hand, the leader pulls out and throws a net onto Ubaar, entangling him.  Ubaar ignores it for the time being and lashes out with his tail as they approach (25 dmg each). Each blow knocks them back some, and the tail tears the chests out of the two lesser-armored ones. the other two hack at Ubaar, slashing into the huge bony plates of his trunk twice with their blades (30 dmg).  While they are distracted fighting Ubaar, Alex jumps onto a loose rope and swings into a drow rapier-first, stabbing him through the chest and dropping him.  Alex lets the blade slide out of his quarry as he turns on the rope and swings back to safety behind Ubaar.  The drow, surprised to see there two lacing into them like this, are clearly frightened as Ubaar steps forward.  His Hizarkurr blade sparks and flashes eagerly as he swings it, slashing through the chest of one so hard that a pair of ribs fly out, then spinning with the blow and beheading the drow warrior before he hits the ground."

Meanwhile, Alcar and the other Horc are not quite as successful.  The four drow move in on the HOrc and Alcar, netting the Orc first.  The HOrc flies into a rage, and one of them slashes him. He instantly succumbs to the green poison on the blade and falls.  Alcar swings his Maul once, driving them back slightly, and then swings it again, turning  the front half of the lead drow warrior's face into a sticky paste and throwing him a good ten feet.

Frian still needs to go....Post for next round....


----------



## garyh (Oct 29, 2002)

I believe this round is Akharos' "Be kicked when someone moves over me" round.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I believe this round is Akharos' "Be kicked when someone moves over me" round. *



ROFL! that's hilarious stuff...

Ubaar will continue with the melee stuff, since it seems to work for him.
He savors the battle-rage and visions, seeing them as further validation of a life lived well.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 29, 2002)

Sorry for the lack of posting.  Frian will make his way towards Elone, and will use his scroll of neutralize poison to heal his comrade's envenomed wound.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 29, 2002)

Friar rocks!  

Can Elone act on the round she is awakened from the poison, or will it take another round?


----------



## Paragon Badger (Oct 30, 2002)

Alcar will summon his strength for another round of melee.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 30, 2002)

Frian reads his scroll and touches Elone.  She lies there for a moment, starts moving, mumbles something about woodchucks, and opens her eyes.  It takes her a bit to figure out where she is and what is happening.  (She missed her initiative this round.  She gets a partial action at the end of next round, and will be back to normal on the following round.  I will assume that the partial action will be the move-eq action of getting up, but feel free to post otherwise.)
----------------------------------------------
The drow secure Rysian, and the guarding him drow fires his hand xbow at Calain, the dart hitting him in the shoulder (2 dmg, no poison effects)

The drow sniper squad that just took out the HOrc continues to target Calain and Frian (who they now consider a significant threat after seeing him cure Elone, and who are not in melee).  They are each shot twice, but are not poisoned (25 to Frian, 41 to Calain, whatever he was casting was disrupted, but the blades and the balls are still acting).

The second sniper squad keeps concentrating on those two targets as well. Calain is shot yet again (8 dmg), and falls, succumbing to the poison.  Frian is shot twice as well (22dmg...down to 10 hp).  Calain's dagger does a small bit of dmg to a mage, but his spell is not disrupted. A bolt of lightning shoots from one of the boxboats at Calain (It was too late for him to change targets) and Frian.  Calain is struck and burned badly (HP -> -7). Frian dives to the ground to avoid certain death but it burned quite a bit anyway. hp -> -2).

Calain's Lightning keeps shocking both sniper squads (8 dmg per drow)

Alex, Ubaar, and Alcar are the only ones still standing now, with a woozy Elone rising to her feet to join them.  

The Drow around Alcar try to swarm him, and one of them stabs him in the stomach.  He gathers his strength yet again, and (OOC: Wow, 2 20s in a row!) brings his Maul down hard upon the other drow fighter, smashing his head in, and then goes on to smash one of the lesser-armored drow hard in the chest.(18 dmg).  Alex again jumps onto a rope, swing-attacking a drow on Alcar and piercing his neck.  With both drow on Alcar barely standing, Ubaar charges towards them, slices one of them in half at the chest with his sword, and then turns and throws the other overboard (and probably to his death) with a swipe of his tail.

The other mage finally falls back into the trap door he is using for cover after being shocked again with Calain's lightning.

Summary:  This round saw the deaths of three fighting drow and one mage.  Calain and Frian are dying.  Ubaar, Alcar, Alex, and Elone remain standing.  The three drow warrior who tied up Rysian are still active, as are all 4 snipers and one mage.  There are six sauhugan below the ship.  One of the four box-boats has been destroyed.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 30, 2002)

On Elone's partial action, she's going to burn her divine power domain spell (4th level) to cure Friar in repayment.  Hopefully he'll be able to heal Calain, or Elone might be able next round.  

She's not going to get up yet - the -4 penalty to attacking isn't that bad, and you get an ac bonus against ranged attackers if you're prone, so for now, the ground is her friend, especially since she's just casting this turn.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 1, 2002)

Rather than getting up, Elone reaches over and touches Frian, channeling holy energy into him. (-2 + 31 = 29)  She wakes up rather revitalized.  

The drow who tied up Rysian shouts in drow (those who speak elven can understand it pretty well) "Reinforce and regroup.  This has been costly, my brothers. We have no choice but to get what we came for."

He and his two companions move over a little to guard the snipers, dragging netted and bound Rysian by a rope.

The remaining mage boards the ship by the other group of snipers.

The snipers open fire yet again, one focusing on Frian (19 dmg, two hits, he falls back down, poisoned), one on Elone (she is shot twice, and drifts quickly back into a contented slumber(16dmg, 67 total, running on endurance hp now)) and two on Ubaar.(two hits, 18 dmg...65 dmg taken...running on rage)

Calain's lightning wounds the snipers more, and the mage fails to dispel then.

The leader steps forward.  He is larger than most of the other drow, and while unarmed, his hands glow with unholy energy.  "Your strength is waning, defenders.  You cannot hold out against us much longer.  Surrender Rufus and his machine and I will let you all leave this place alive!  (delays his combat action for the round)

Now what?

Only Ubaar, Alex, and Alcar are still standing.  You all have yet to go this round.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Nov 1, 2002)

Alcar will summon an Arrowhawk (Summon Monster IV) hoping to get a sniper of his own.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

*OOC:*


 crud.  
This is a tough situation.

I've gotta decide whether to have Ubaar duck to a safety spot that I don't know whether is there or not (while he's in Rage, even - and no guarantees the others will follow, and many are dying, 1 is captured) or have him attack the drow group head-on, probably alone and die.

Bright spot : he's only taken 16+18 damage by my count = 34 (out of 91 hp's while enraged) and has a couple options -  to Charge & Trample a drow, then slice with greatsword and club with his Tail (w/reach - possible AoO), or Grapple the leader and threaten to kill him unless they leave us alone.

Cripes - Ubaar still has the net on him, right?
So no charging. 

Is there a place Ubaar could back off to and heal/buff up this round? 
Do we know anything about Rufus' machine? 
Who is in eminent danger of dying?


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 1, 2002)

Calain bleeds courageously.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Nov 2, 2002)

Frian will lay there and bleed for a while.  Hopefully some of the poison will have a chance to bleed out of my system.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 2, 2002)

Elone will go with the flow, and bleed as well.  Maybe there's bonus xp in it for us.


----------



## Elric (Nov 2, 2002)

Alexander will cut the net off of Ubaar and say softly "I'll back you up if you want to take the leader."  If Ubaar charges at the drow leader, Alex will swing over to flank him at the same time, hopefully getting an attack with Expert Tactician.  He will also try to dodge the attacks of the Drow leader.

(OOC: In the future, we need better group planning for fights)


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2002)

Akharos, too, will go with laying in pain.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 2, 2002)

OOC: Yes, yes we do.  But it makes sense - this is our first battle together, and we've never discussed tactics.  Elone and Alcar might have been more effective together had I not dropped in the first round.   

*Goes to look up how to become immune to poison*

We also need to get ourselves some healing items, I'm thinking.

IC: Gush, gush, groan, wiggle in pain, gush, groan, moan.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 2, 2002)

OOC: Ubaar has taken 16+18+30, so 64...ALMOST running on rage)

Alex cuts the net off Ubaar and he charges...Meanwhile, Alcar's arrowhawk appears and blasts one of the snipers, who is hurt pretty badly but still alive. Alex meanwhile swings on a rope to try to flank the drow.

The drow leader steps forward to meet Ubaar, deftly avoiding his long tail.  He unclenches his fists to show long clawed hands, glowing with dark energy of a few different distinct shades.  He surges at the onrushing Ubaar and strikes him in the center of his chest.  For a moment the dark energy flows through them both, and then Ubaar is thrown backwards about ten feet and down (32 dmg...he needs a lot of healing VERY fast or his rage will lapse and kill him)

Rufus shows himself on the raised navigation deck.  He is carrying a long, cylindrical adamantine and mitheril device that looks something like the kind of machine gun that uses multiple rotating barrels.  Where those barrels would be, however, are wands, and the wand that is top and center (tipped with several spherical-cut rubies) juts out a little further than the rest. The back of the device features a rifle stock, a trigger, and some sort of crank-wheel device, and a telescope is attached to the top.  

Rufus speaks "You came for me and my machine.  Now face us, Kraken!" He squeezes the trigger and the wand blasts tiny fireballs at each individual drow (firebrand spell) in rapid succession as Rufus lets out his mad dwarf cackle. The snipers and the mage are each blasted and thrown down. The drow leader and his fighters are hit but survive.

Rufus turns the wheel, moving into the top-center spot a wand tipped with a miniaturized and glassteeled tentacled-looking structure that tends to result from lightning striking sand.

The drow turn to flee the ship, but Alex stabs on fighter through the neck and the other through the chest, killing them both.  The leader manages to plunge into the sea and disappear.

Now what?


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 2, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I'm sorry, Matt - but that was the worst 'fight' I've ever witnessed on these boards.

I could count up the problems I have with the combat, but really - what's the point?

You still haven't posted the (to me potentially-) abusive custom Duelist class you agreed to, while you simultaneously nerfed my character by going against the rules and not having Rage stack with Barbarian rage.

The clincher is this last round. I asked for advice and feedback based on what the scene is layed out like (since you don't think a map is needed on a combat this intricate), and then your pal Elric somehow takes a fullround action to free Ubaar (don't see that in the rules) and have him waltz up to death.
How did the leader get his attack off without Ubaar hitting him at least?
Don't tell me that readied action was for Ubaar to charge into him while he had a net covering him.  

And could you tell me, please, what the previous 30 damage was from? I'm sure it's there, if you say it is, but damned if I can find it.

To conclude, if this is the way combat is going to be (with NPC's saving the day, and our stated actions basically being warped), then I'm afraid I'll have to bow out of the game. 

Too bad, too - I always like playing Ubaar, but the centering on your NPC's (and former PC's) strikes me as a tell-tale sign of danger.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 2, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow.  Calm down.  

First of all, re: the NPC saving the day, I stated earlier that Rufus went down to get some special weapon at the very beginning.  You should have expected him to return with something cool eventually if you survived long enough.  Besides, all he did with it was cast something that Calain had memorized by never cast.

As far as Elric freeing you, the SRD states that a net takes a str or escape artist check and a full round action to get out of, but it also says that it has 5hp.  He said that he cut the net off of you, which i interpreted to me that he would cut the net.  He did mre than 5 dmg, so the net was destroyed.

The leader had a readied action to attack when Ubaar moved to threaten him.  And he did.  Ubaar could have gotten his attacks off and it would not have made a difference.  The leader would still have survived.

I can't find my copy of the revised duelist.  I told Elric to post his.  It is definitely not abusive, though.  It just makes him something other than useless relative to the kind of dmg that you, Akharos, and Elone can dish. Yes, I nerfed your character, who nonetheless is exceptionally powerful both in absolute terms and relative to the rest of the party.

I believe that the 30 was the round that Ubaar slaughtered one of the drow boarding teams.

As far as former PCs, while Rana was used to rescue PCs in one of the many separate meeting scenarios, I don't see a problem there.  As for Hermod, why not use a former PC's rich background to make a great NPC? Its not like he's been doing anything mechanically.

Generally, I don't have NPCs just come in and save the day.  That would be a bad thing.  This was different.  You knew that he was going to fetch some kind of secret weapon, and you know that thats what the Kraken were there to get.  So he got there, and he used it.  If you are patient, you might find out that it has some significance. I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Elric (Nov 3, 2002)

<Alex raises his hands and casts Mass Heal>

Just kidding  .

Alex swings over and bandages the wounds of whoever appears to need it the most, while shouting for Alcar to heal Ubaar.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 3, 2002)

Elone mentally broadcasts that she's a cleric, and healing her could be beneficial to the party.


----------



## Elric (Nov 3, 2002)

Ok, the healing order (for spells) should be:
Ubaar, as the closest to death
Elone, as another cleric
Frian, as another potential healer
Everyone else

However, Alex can only bandage people so he'll just make sure that people at very low HP totals don't bleed too much.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 3, 2002)

[ ooc] For what it's worth, Ubaar is still up. 

He took 96 points (you were right about the extra 30), while he had 91 hp's. However, he has the Headband of Ferocity for exactly this reason - it has saved his life more than once. 

So Ubaar would have grappled the leader as he said he would have, threatening the others to stop fighting or he'd kill him (and I really doubt if the leader could best Ubaar in Wrestling). 

But really, that's just another example of your dis-interest in running a round-by-round, detailed combat encounter.
Which I guess I'm not interested in playing a PbP adventure if it doesn't have strategic combat... 

If the role-play was compelling, than I'd stay in it for that, but as it is...   [/ooc]


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 3, 2002)

Good point about the Headband.  Then again, the leader was hasted and thus could have gotten off more attacks anyway.  You might also note that considering that he dealt you 32 dmg with an unarmed strike, he might not exactly be an easy grapple.  At full hp, perhaps you could have taken him, but where you were, with him having a full-attack action readied if you moved to attack him, there wasnt really anything you could do.

As far as overall campaign issues, I still urge you to give it more of a chance.  Expect maps in the future.  I was at first adjusting some to getting back to school and living in a different place with different people (UCLA doesn't start until the end of September), and then I had midterms, which are almost over.  Very soon I will have time to map combats out.

As far as role-playing, I'd love to see more interaction.  I'm working on that, too. (*To everyone: In-Character conversations with eachother are a GOOD thing.  It makes the game more fun, its gets you XP without risking your hides, and I am less likely to desire to kill your characters if they seem more real.*)

If you are willing to stick with it a bit longer, Ubaar is standing at -5 but the leader, who as I said, had plenty of actions and a better init, smacked him once and jumped overboard


----------



## Paragon Badger (Nov 4, 2002)

Alcar will offer to heal Ubaar and Elone, not trusting the others quite yet to heal those he's known the longest.

OOC: Use whatever healing spells needed to get them up on their feet.

After getting Elone up and if everyone is out of danger, Alcar will pull Elone aside to talk. First, Alcar will fill Elone in on the end of combat and Rufus's machine. He then go on.

"Interesting we hopped aboard a boat with such a colorful captain, eh? With a machine like that what are the odds we aren't the only people attempted to cause trouble on this mission. We may have to watch each others backs. I'm not willing to believe we aren't expendable when they have weapons like these."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 4, 2002)

Elone will also burn a few healing spells if there are still people unconcious or dying.  Beyond that, she'll conserve her spells (do this before stepping aside with Alcar).

She considers his words.  "You speak truly.  Solonor watches over those who watch themselves, as they say.  Many of them seem common mercenaries, and ones such as those are only as loyal as their gold.  And that weapon.... Solonor's Blessed Arrows strike me down if that will not attact attention.  I think from here-on-in we must keep our eyes close upon the crew, the captain, and our 'companions.'  Do you suspect any one above the others?  The one called Frian seemed willing enough to sacrficie some of his items for my good.  Solonor's blessings upon him, but perhaps not ours, eh?"

Elone considers those that are still standing, and those that are fallen.  "I thank you for the warning.  I yearn for the forests, to run again under Solonor's sight.  This sneaking under the ground is for the Betrayers, not for ones such as us."

Elone will then attempt to loot any bodies left to see if there's any indication they were here for the weapon, or merely a raiding party, as well as seeking healing items with detect magic.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 4, 2002)

The crew returns to survey and repair the damage.

Three elves bearing the holy symbol of Deep Sashelas help Alcar to tend to the wounded and provide healing potions.  Other crew members gather up and sort the bodies and the loot (more on the loot later)

The sailors don't have anything handy that cures poison, but everyone but Elone makes their secondary save and wakes up pretty quickly, although they are a bit drowsy and weak for several hours.  Potions and spells heal your wounds and you gradually regain your strength.  Calain, having very nearly died (again) is especially weak.  Elone is out for several hours, but at least she's not in pain.  She doesn't even seem to react in any way when Alcar and the medics pluck the many bolts out of her.

Meanwhile, the crew, having discovered that the  sauhugan fled, dive under water and set to freeing the boat.

Once the ship is underway, the crew starts a cooking/heating fire in the firepit in the center of the ship and Rufus, some of his crew, and the party sit down to eat.  Elone is finally beginning gradually wake up (Did you guys put her somewhere or keep her with you?).

Rufus explains his Sorc-on-a-Stick:
"This here device is what they were after, obviously.  I used to perform missions on a regular basis for the Council.  After a series of particularly useful and dangerous missions, Lady Laeral, who as most now now ran the more, errrr, shady, operations for the Council, gave it to me.  I'm not sure if she made it -- it probably was in her power -- or whether she found it or bought it, but it certainly seems to be one of a kind.  I have the gift, ya know...Lady Laeral told me herself...even taught me a few good tricks <makes a small gout of fire shoot from his hand into the air>...bah, yes, those were good times <looks sad>."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 4, 2002)

Well darn.  I was on the write post screen before radish posted.  That conversation happens nice and outside of time  (or later)

Some of the drow had some cure serious wounds potions.  There is really no way to tell if they were a raiding party or if they wanted just that item, although they never brought their main ship forward and they had stuff to blow the ship up with.  Thus, they probably were aware that the weapon could potentially sink their main ship, and they did not bring that much in the way of extra cargo space.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 4, 2002)

DM_Matt: Sorry 'bout that - I thought Alcar could get me up n' going.  Just move our actions to the time around the fire, instead of immediately after the battle.  

Elone turns to Rufus after her conversation with Alcar.  "Captain  - the left over potions, those you did not use to heal or replenish - where did they go?  I would divide them among our band, for many of us are not blessed with Solonor's gifts."

She will attempt to find a time to talk to Frian when others are not nearby as well.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 4, 2002)

Rufus:  "Glad to see you moving again, little elf! You had us a little worried. Feels pretty good on that stuff, no? 

Your brave band saved the lot of us!   Take whatever you need from the dead Kraken.  Just leave me with the extra stuff that you would just sell anyway."

Among the treasures are several sets of +1 studded leather armor and +1 brestplates, about 25 doses of drow sleep poison, 8 potions of cure serious wounds, 3 potions of invisibility, 4 potions of endurance, several +1 long and short swords, many masterwork repeating hand xbows, one repeating light xbow +1, and two repeating light xbows +1 sure striking.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 4, 2002)

Elone gives Rufus a small, guarded smile.  "I live.  It is enough.  I thank you for the generousity.  May Solonor smile upon you."

Elone considers the pile of equipment.  "I would have a long sword, a potion of healing, and several doses of that poison, that I might study it."  Tomorrow Elone will cast bless on the weapon and perform a ritual to cleanse it of the taint of the Betrayers.


----------



## Elric (Nov 4, 2002)

"My thanks for saving our lives, Rufus.  We should have done better in defending ourselves while you retrieved the weapon, but we will know better in the future."

Turning to the treasure:

"I do not want much of this.  A couple of potions (one of Endurance and one of CSW) will suffice for me.  Elone, please instruct me in the study of that poison.  I do not want to keep any of it myself.  A true warrior fights with his blade and skill."

To Ubaar:
"You are a fearsome and courageous fighter.  I would not have had the courage to engage the enemy leader, nor the strength to remain standing while under such a ferocious attack."


----------



## garyh (Nov 4, 2002)

"Indeed, Ubaar," Akharos agrees.  "Even I did not have the strength to withstand the attacks of the foul dark elves."


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 4, 2002)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *Then again, the leader was hasted and thus could have gotten off more attacks anyway.  You might also note that considering that he dealt you 32 dmg with an unarmed strike, he might not exactly be an easy grapple.  At full hp, perhaps you could have taken him, but where you were, with him having a full-attack action readied if you moved to attack him, there wasnt really anything you could do.
> 
> ...but the leader, who as I said, had plenty of actions and a better init, smacked him once and jumped overboard *











*OOC:*


 I'll stop talking about this battle after this post, probably.
But since feedback is an important part to PbP adventures to keeping the interest up IMO, I'll give a bit more.

The leader readied an action, for no apparent benefit unless Ubaar charged him?! Boy, that sounds pretty wobbly, especially considering I posted that Ubaar would take cover and heal up - he's enraged, not suicidal.
But Alex up and frees Ubaar, so he attacked? (I got this picture of a car peeling out with the brakes on, then accelerating once the net was pulled off)

BTW: You should really check the rules you are using, because as far as I'm aware, once you ready an action, than you're stuck with a partial action. (pg 134, PHB "Only partial actions can be readied")

Either you should have gone thru with the TPK, or let our PC's have a bit more control over the battle.
I can only imagine how frustrating (or worse, boring) it was for some of the guys whose PC's were rendering unconscious early on.

What, am I the only one that has opinions of this battle? (that unfortunately got started by all of us sleeping for 2 or 3 days before joining it  )

Anyway, I'm glad you are open to discussion about the game, and glad you want me to stay on.
Maps would be great - it would have alleviated many issues in this battle, methinks - I know they take time and effort, but hey - that's why we're playing, right? 







As for the encounter, since Ubaar didn't go unconscious, and the bad guys were vanquished that same turn, Ubaar's first action would have been to heal one of the mages with magic that can strike at a distance (either Calain or Alcar) to hopefully nail that sucker as he ran away. "Bad guy gettin' away."
Ubaar wouldn't turn his cheek as the leader ran off, if he or they could do anything about it.
Then he'd heal himself, turning inward to the powers of Uthgar for strength of healing as he eased down off the combat high.

edit: P.S. upon reading it back, I retract and apologize for saying it was the worst fight I've witnessed.
That was harsh, and too extreme of wording.
There were mistakes, i think, in mechanics and approach, but nothing that can't be improved to be quite fun for all concerned.

Sometimes I'm overly critical, holding other to too high of standard, but you can ask other DM's, I'm the first to give praise when I see something done well, because DM'ing is a mostly thankless task.

and guys - you don't need to pump up Ubaar's ego - he knows he kicks ass. 
It's me that didn't like the way it played out, not Ubaar - as long as he's not dead, he's happy if there's a fight.


----------



## garyh (Nov 4, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC:  Well, I am disappointed with Akharos' role in the battle (getting completely thrashed before he could do, well...   _anything_).  That kinda sucked.  But as long as my character doesn't get taken out before he even gets off a single attack _every_ battle, I'll be fine.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 4, 2002)

*OOC:*


 eek! So much time glossed by immediately after battle. 
I'll fit these in here... 







After making sure Calain got out of the net and being imprisoned ("Trapped BAD!"), Ubaar groans a bit from the wounds of the battle, makes sure everything's in one place and anyone else needs healing, then saunters over to Alex and says with Intimidation "Where was that backup you promised?"

He waits a bit for the reaction, then smiles and says "Just kidding.
We got thru that scrape by skin of teeth!
We maybe not get so lucky next time - we should practice.
It takes time to get used to what other people can do..."

After sitting down at the fire with everyone, Ubaar asks the captain "So have your sailors used the drow boats before?
Do they go underwater, or just used to float to surface?

Hey - if noone wants this, and that, and those, Ubaar'll take 'em."
Ubaar points to the +1 breastplate, +1 longsword, a handful of drow posion and a CMW potion.

"Unless someone wants to arm-wrestle me for 'em."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 4, 2002)

Rufus:  "Those silly contraptions are not fit for the noble name of ship, or even boat for that matter.  They are airtight boxes that have weights to keep them under.  They go with the flow until one of the Saugs that swims with them cuts the weights off and causes them to surface.  Then the drow take out a crossbow-like contraption that helps shoot the lines of hooked netting to attach it to the ship."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 5, 2002)

Elone looks at Alex.  "I know no more than you.  I wish only to study."  

She addresses the group as a whole.  "Are there any among us familiar with the applications of poison?"

OOC: From now only, Elone will memorize Delay Poison instead of Summon Monster II.  She'll cast it every morning after all the prep work is done.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 5, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *She addresses the group as a whole.  "Are there any among us familiar with the applications of poison?" *



"Not too familiar -  but all you do is put some on the end of an arrow, and if you hit, and if they Weak enough to go to sleep, than that's their fault for not being Strong enough.

Ubaar will use some if enemy Weak, and not worthy of hand-to-hand combat."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 5, 2002)

Elone narrows her eyes slightly, and stares at Ubaar for a moment, trying to discern if that was veiled slap.  Looking at his face for a moment, she laughs softly, and nods.  "Poor weak elves, eh Ubaar?  Not strong like the Thunderbeast.  But Solonor has his ways."  She winks a bit at him and seems genuinely amused.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 5, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Elone narrows her eyes slightly, and stares at Ubaar for a moment, trying to discern if that was veiled slap.  Looking at his face for a moment, she laughs softly, and nods.  "Poor weak elves, eh Ubaar?  Not strong like the Thunderbeast.  But Solonor has his ways."  She winks a bit at him and seems genuinely amused. *



"Hey, no offense, pointy-ears..    

Ubaar just saying that everybody (if they worth anything) has different Strengths.

Ands different Weaknesses.

Ubaar Strong.
In combat, Spirit, and fun.

But Ubaar not sneaky - not quiet.
not smart.
not too quick.

You quick!
And good at long-distance attacks.
Ubaar got long arms, but can't reach THAT far.  
You strong in Spirit, too, which is Good.
Too many people live only for themselves, not something greater than them. There lots of religions on Faerun, and Ubaar's seen enough $hit go down in life to know you should be down with SOMEone Strong.

Everyone can find their own inner Thunderbeast, even if they not a holy person, and even if they not Strong enough to follow Uthgar.  

Ubaar jumps down off his virtual bully-pulpit, done with his sermon for the day.  









*OOC:*


 He's a Cleric, for cripes sake!  LOL
It's his chosen duty to try to convince those that are lost to find Strength they didn't know they had - if that brings followers to Uthgar, more the better - Ubaar doesn't get these powers for nothin'!


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 6, 2002)

OOC: You know, that grinning smiley (I usually hate those little things) really works for ubaar.   is the one, I'd bet.  I just picture this goofy grinning savage with giant shiny teeth.


----------



## garyh (Nov 6, 2002)

"I assure you, Ubaar, I am not weak - and the Falcon of War is a powerful ally," Akharos replies.

"But I do respect respect your strength, and your faith in the Thunderbeast."


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 6, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *"I assure you, Ubaar, I am not weak - and the Falcon of War is a powerful ally," Akharos replies.
> 
> "But I do respect respect your strength, and your faith in the Thunderbeast." *



"Oh, you Strong, Akh.

You blood-brother!
You probably know what it's like to be feared and hated because of your orc blood.

That's what I've been trying to fight - us being treated like third-class people, regardless of what we do.

Ubaar can't wait to show people what we can do to those forces of Storm when we take 'em out."

Ubaar punches his hand into his fist with a loud smack, then smiles a big toothy grin thinking about it.









*OOC:*


 dead_radish - you're exactly right - I think you got him down pretty well.
He smiles pretty close to the idea of the smiley.


----------



## garyh (Nov 6, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Oh, you Strong, Akh.
> 
> You blood-brother!
> You probably know what it's like to be feared and hated because of your orc blood.
> ...




Akharos nods, and extends his hand to Ubaar.

"Agreed.  Even being a servant of the gods, Mulhorand is _not_ a place friendly to those who are different... and if you want different, try having orc _and_ dragon blood," Akharos smiled wryly.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 7, 2002)

Calain wakes up from his massive wounds and sits weakly against the mast, looking angrily at, well, everyone, his hand clutched to a still-oozing arrow wound. He mutters something to himself, and sighs.


----------



## Elric (Nov 8, 2002)

<Alex goes over to Calain>

"It's good that you're going to be fine.  Do you want to devise a plan for avoiding this situation the next time that we're attacked?  Your thoughts would be appreciated."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 8, 2002)

Rufus asks "So what are you all to be doing in Luskan for Irusyl? Perhaps I could be of some assistance, or at least give you a few pointers.  I know the area pretty well, ya know, and whatever she's got you doing....well, I have a feeling I've done something like it before...Anyone for some hardy dwarven ale?  Mine comes all the way from best brewers in the Rift!"


----------



## Paragon Badger (Nov 8, 2002)

Alcar will grin at Rufus's offer. "Sure, never turn down a drink! Plus I'm might like to gain a little recon about Luskan. I'd like to be better prepared when our next battle come around."

Alcar will wait to see if any of the others are accepting the offer before divulging vital information to a stranger


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 8, 2002)

Ubaar visibly twitches at the offer of stout, dwarven ale. 

"If, ummmm, you got some extra... Ubaar like a taste."

After Ubaar gets past the pleasant surprise of Great Drink, he'll compose himself and in an aside to the others, "Has anyone checked Rufus out? I mean, are we sure he playing on side of Angels? 








*OOC:*


 detect evil or something 






How we know he not one of Storm's agents, trying to get knowledge of our task?"

He sees Calain's foul mood, and says "Calain - you look like you could use a drink - you OK there, magic-man?"


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 8, 2002)

Elone shakes her head at Rufus.  "I thank you, but no."

She considers Ubaar.  "Well, we have thrown our trust in Irusyl, and she has vouched for Rufus.  If we trust her, we must trust him.  Tomorrow I can ask Solonor to judge him, but for now....  We can reveal where we go, if not what we do, perhaps."

She then sits back to allow someone else to address Rufus.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 8, 2002)

Calain looks up at Alexander, his eyes glaring, his face spattered with drow blood from his dagger. He laughs.

"You're happy that 'I'm fine,' eh? You want my 'input,' think it would be 'appreciated?' Don't presume to think that I have any interest in helping you or any of your motley little band here. I am here for this sole reason: a complete stranger is using extortionist tactics to make me raid a temple of a god whose clergy have never wronged me, to retrieve something for an idiotic woman who mocked me and made a similar mockery of one of the finest men I've ever known. I am here to serve a single-minded purpose, and that is to play back-up wet nurse to a bunch of incompetent fools who don't have the slightest scrap of common sense or intuition necessary to question their own circumstances. You speak of plans for the next time we're attacked? Cheerfully? As if it's some sort of chess game? You people make me sick. People died today. It matters not whether their cause was for or against us. Three of us were almost killed, including myself. You have about as much cohesiveness as a group of drunken kobolds in a snowstorm. You say that you are pleased to see me wake, that you value my opinion, and yet where were you when I lay there bleeding to death? Where were any of you? Good question. So go on and say your pretty words and make your pretty plans, and know that they mean nothing to me, and they will mean nothing when it is you that has the sucking hole in your chest, and you feel the air slip from you as the blood fills your lungs...tell me about your plans then, about your little game, and then I'll listen. If you can. Now leave me alone and go play with the other children."

Calain closes his eyes.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 9, 2002)

Rysian seems quite annoyed with Calain....

"No one died today, Calain.  Drow died.  Creatures of the night.  Twisted mockeries of the highest of humanoid species.  What we killed today were vermin. They deserve no pity, no respect, no honor.  

They are evil, irredeemable. What we did today was a great service to the world.  And when monsters such as those confront me again, I will send them to hell with glee and without hesitation. 

Few can battle like we.  It is our duty to be ready when he evil arrives."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 9, 2002)

Elone glares at Calain.  "If you are not with us, then you should leave us.  I was as wounded as you, and I am not complaining.  You will work with us, and do so as best you can, or you can leave our group now.  Solonor's shaft, an uncommitted defender is worse than none at all.  Or is your blood more valuable that mine, and the others?"


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 9, 2002)

Calain speaks without opening his eyes.

"Evil? A worthless label applied to those things one finds unsavory. Your definitions are riddled with double standards. We murdered many people today, whether you discount them as vermin or not. You, and I, and all of us, are murderers. Deal with it."

"As for leaving, well, I think I just might. I don't trust our fearless leader farther than I can throw her, and I can't say much better for the lot of you."


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 9, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Fenrir - I was dying, reading your post.
*claps hands* Bravo! Very impressive display of roleplaying.
Of course, having THAT fractious of unmotivated jerk is potentially distracting to a party, but let's have some fun with it... 







Ubaar takes Calain's outburst in stride, and offers him some good Ale.
"You DEFINATELY need a drink - you getting lost in your head, and not Seeing the people involved.
Ubaar know about what happened to you, and what you did - heard it from a Bard travelling with caravan.
Ubaar like stories - this guy good, but not as good as Ubaar's friend Jaida. Jaida was pretty, and... "
*Ubaar proceeds to reminisce in a boring fashion about his old friend, probably only keeping people's attentions the way boring stories do to people at parties, when liquor has been imbibed.

When he's done with that, he gets back to Calain...*

"Anyway, this Bard told me about how you murdered your love, and only man you would want to call Da. That sounded real stupid, and it good you were killed by those people.
Usually, Ubaar wouldn't agree with mob decision, but in that case, it probably did you good - anyone who can't control themself in Rage should be put down like a rabid dog : they give Ragers bad name.

So you learned lesson from all that?
It don't sound like it - the Calain Ubaar heard about dedicated himself to protecting innocents. How you think we same as those that 'tacked us? While we DID kill 'em, - oh yeah, but GOOD 
We were protecting ourselves, and Ubaar would bet they killed many innocent people while raiding before.

If you can't see how we different from them in this case, Ubaar wonder if you really did learn lesson, or if maybe you gonna go crazy and kill all of us in boat like you did your love."

*Ubaar shoots Calain a concerned look, then furrows brow, bares teeth, narrows eyes to slits in threatening look*

"You right, though, in how you were forced into this task, and that sucks.
But it up to you to make best of sit-eee-ation.
If you think you only one that was hurt, you wrong.
If you think you was only one who almost died, you wrong.

You may not have noticed, but while you were sleeping those of us still awake were trying to survive and get you guys back up.
Then Rufus saved us with that big magic crossbow-thingy.

So as Ubaar sees it, you owe us and Rufus your life, and you in debt to follow along with our duty, which is to fight our way to the temple and kick butt.
You said yourself, _'I'll go to this temple of yours, on the off chance that Storm may be harmed by my choice'_ - we still are doing that, but getting attacked by pirates on the way is part of the deal."









*OOC:*


 Matt -  Are we all healed? By who? Ubaar could handle himself with what spells he has left today, but who handled all the rest of the party's damage?
And how did the drow continually do 20+ damage with arrows?
Did Calain's Stone Skin's DR of 10/+5 come into play? Usually, arrows have a tough time penetrating that much DR....


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Matt - Are we all healed? By who? Ubaar could handle himself with what spells he has left today, but who handled all the rest of the party's damage?
And how did the drow continually do 20+ damage with arrows?
Did Calain's Stone Skin's DR of 10/+5 come into play? Usually, arrows have a tough time penetrating that much DR.... 







Healingwise:  I haven't been asking for specifics because there will be time to cycle through at least one more day of spells before you'll be seeing combat or being in any other situation requiring mass spells.

DR: Note taht most of those Xbows that you found on the snipers (the few Xbows that didnt wind up n the river, were Sure Striking  (+1 ability, makes them strike v DR as if +5.  Yes, I know, it doesnt work with missile weapons as written.  thus version does.  But now you guys have em too    )

DMG: the snipers had some hefty bonuses to dmg and two attacks/round (they were the highest level guys besides the leader, being L6 fighters).  They had (iirc) +2 weapon spec, +1 xbow, +1 masterwork bolts, often +1 PBShot, and they often critted (they were pretty lucky). So, each fired twice with pretty good attack bonuses (very high dex) for 1d8+5 per hit.  so each Xbowman could do more than 20 dmg in a round on two regular hits or with one crit.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Matt - gotcha - I re-read the combat, and I had misread your post earlier that stated Calain took 41 in one round from 2 hits - that was total damage...

What happened to the mithral armor the drow had? 
"Alex: Half the drow are wearing mithril armor consisting of breastplates and chain sleeves, and the other half are wearing studded leather (all masterwork if not slightly magical)." 







Ubaar talks of battle late into the night with the crew and the party, reminiscing about the fight and how close to death they came, and how next time they'll crush anyone who tries to take us.
"Did you see the ribs fly off that one dark-elf?"..... "Right before I took the head off that pansy..*looks at elf (elves) in party *.. I mean evil drow!"


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 10, 2002)

Reaper: good point...the armor described in the list of stuff that you took from the Drow is indeed made of mitheril.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 11, 2002)

Calain looks at Ubaar and cracks a smirk.

"Well, at least you didn't preach, and you DID offer to get me drunk, so I'll take you up on that ale."

Calain takes a big fat swig and leans further back, his eyes staring straight forward...

(I will be out of town from Monday-Thursday. In that off time, if anything critical comes up, I'm giving reaper license to declare my actions or whatnot. He gave me booze ;-). I'll be returning at 2PM on Thursday. See you all then.)


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

Calain gives Ubaar all of his stuff.

and gets him a hot babe, and crafts him an ever-flowing mug of dwarven ale.

just kidding.

We'll see what comes up the next few days, but I'll endeavor to do Calain justice, if his actions are needed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 11, 2002)

Rufus senses that you don't trust him yet, and steers the conversation away from inquiring about your business in Luskan.  Festivities eventually wind down and you go to bed.  Calain still can't walk and Elone is still a bit unsteady, but they get help. (Elone from Alcar?  Calain from Ubaar?)

Three more days pass, over the course of which everyone heals completely (with the help of some spells).  Elone is not sufficiently skilled to figure out the what the drow poison is made of, at least without better equipment and some reference books.  you will arrive in Luskan tomorrow.

Sometime in the middle of the day, the ship suddenly lurches to the side and nearly capsizes.  Up from underneath the ship comes the head of a dragon of a subspecies unknown to any of you.  The crew cowers in fear.

It has a black, scaly hide tinged red, spiky horns about its crown and down its back, a huge toothy maw that seems sharper than any you've ever seem (some teeth even appear to be serrated), and two red eyes that glow like flaming coals.  Fire flares from his mouth and nostrils as he roars at you.  His face and head are covered in thick black scars.  Strangely enough, however, across his snout is written the word "Coward" in common, infernal, draconic, and the goblinoid tongue.

He hisses at you  "If you'd rather not me eat you, you will do as I say: Pack your valuables into crates and use rope and nets to tie them together.  Then go below decks and leave them for me.  you all would make quite a tasty snack, but your money will buy me many more...."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 11, 2002)

Elone considers the beast, attempting to determine whether the word "Coward" was put there to mislead, or by someone else (AKA Sense Motive to see if the dragon is a coward or no).  

If it seems to be true, then she'll call out to Rufus "Rufus, would you like to go get the treasure from below decks to give to this fellow?"

Otherwise she'll look around at the rest of the group to attempt to determine if they're planning an attack or not.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Arrgghhh!!!  You make it impossible to prep for any encounter by fast-forwarding like that.    grrrr.......

I told you before that Ubaar casts Endure Elements:fire each night, so that would be running.

I WAS going to be stating that Ubaar's procedure on this trip is to use the Necklace of Prayer Beads in the morning, and cast Endurance and Bull's Strength, Barkskin and Magic Vestment.  
If Ubaar's not buffed up, he'll suggest to stall the dragon a bit.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 11, 2002)

Even though Ubaar never posted his buffing policy before, I will accept it.

Elone doesn't think that the dragon appears to be all that afraid of them.  You doubt that he carved coward in four different languages across his snout himself.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 11, 2002)

Elone will begin to gather up "treasures" from around the boat, using that as an excuse to get close to Rufus,  She will then ask him "I suspect we could take this creature, but I am not familiar with watery combat - Solonor's feet are planted firmly on the ground.  Would it destroy the boat before we could destroy it?  Is it more powerful than I might estimate?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 11, 2002)

Rufus:  "This thing seems to be able to swim quite well and breathe underwater.  If it keeps bashing the ship from below like it did that first time, it might be able to sink it."


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 12, 2002)

*OOC:*


 OK, buffs are running (they last 10 hours that way)

Hey - crazy idea - how large is this dragon? What size category?


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 12, 2002)

Reaper: probably on the larger side of L.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 12, 2002)

*OOC:*


 well...   darn. 
I was hoping Ubaar could grapple it.  







Ubaar will hang out with the others, looking busy and commisserating with what the group decides.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 12, 2002)

Elone continues speaking to Rufus.  "This is your ship, and you are her captain.  I am more than willing to lend Solonor's strength to the battle, and unwilling to lose my equipment, but I would not endanger your vessel beyond your limits....."


----------



## Paragon Badger (Nov 12, 2002)

Alcar will look busy moving items to be pillaged, all the while waiting for a signal from Rufus or Elone.


----------



## garyh (Nov 12, 2002)

Akharos joins the general milling about, though he can't help but wonder what sort of beast this dragon is.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

Ubaar casts Divine Favor while getting bristly at the thought of being lorded over in any way by an overbearing extortionist.

Calain Hastes himself, casting Stoneskin.
He'll follow with Minor Globe and (something else - Death Armor? I don't know almost any of these spells...) before seeing how others may attack.









*OOC:*


 edit: oops - mis-remembered the tattoo...  never mind.

If we attack, how are we gonna stop the dragon from chopping the boat to little bits of plankwood and gobble up whoever's swimming around?)


----------



## Elric (Nov 13, 2002)

[ooc: Evard's Black Tentacles might be able to hold it for a little while, but that would make meleeing it perilous]

Alex will move over to where a rope is, so that he can potentially swing-attack the dragon and swing back (Spring Attack + Acrobatic Attack), hopefully with flanking, if anything gets started.  He'll act like he's picking up treasure.

[ooc: anyone have any idea what that "coward" writing might mean?  This dragon certainly doesn't seem brave at all- perhaps a geas or something.  Would Calain have any idea if there's some magic here?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 13, 2002)

The Coward thing appears to be a tattoo,and does not appear to be magical.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

As Ubaar is milling around with the others, not doing a good job of acting busy  (he's continually looking back to get a REAL good look at that dragon, sizing him up with growing fury in his half-orc eyes), he starts to say to the others, "We gotta take this thing out, guys.
We're STRONGER than it is, if we work together.

Ubaar's wrestled big things before.

If he comes on board, he's MINE." ;D


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

Calain listens with apparent disinterest to Ubaar's words, but musters enough will to respond, "I can help you, my lumbering oaf - err, OAR-mate.

Those tentacles you saw me use in the drow attack could Aid you in close quarter cmbat with the dragon.
As long as I don't have to get close, you have my blessing to be suicidal."


----------



## garyh (Nov 13, 2002)

"I will help you, Ubaar," says Akharos.  "This creature is a foul example of draconian stock, and I'd be more than happy to put an end to it."

OOC:  We Sacramento Half-Orcs have got to stick together.    Oh, and this would be a good time to remind everyone that Akharos is traveling armor-free on the boat.  I have a feeling he's going to get wet soon.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 13, 2002)

Elone, assuming she overhears the conversations, nods her approval.  "I need not close with the beast.  I would prefer not.  If we can keep this boat in one piece, I would prefer to keep Solonor's gifts.  Shall we begin when the tentacles arise?  I need only a few seconds to prepare for the battle...."  She, like Ubaar, seems more than willing to take on the beast, and her eyes glimmer slightly at the thought.  "Oh, and I claim one of the beasts' teeth as my spoil."

Elone will cast Divine Power, then Magic Vestments, then Shield of Faith, then prepare to cast a summon monster beside the dragon, and then begin a full attack with her +3 mighty composite longbow (+4) (GMW) and +3 arrows.

OOC: And yes, Elone is armored, but it's mithril chain, so it's extremely lightweight.  She has little problem with the idea of a forced swim, if required.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

*OOC:*


 crap - i didn't get a chance before i fell asleep to invalidate my last 2 posts, because after looking closely at Evard's Black Tentacles, the amount they're going to help Ubaar's grapple is a judgement call.  
Can they use the "Aid Another" feature to each grant Ubaar's grapple a +2?
It'll be hard to keep them from attacking Ubaar - what if Calain places them on the far side of the dragon? 

Either way, Ubaar's going to be believing that Calain's tentacles can help, so he'll walk up to the dragon and challenge it to a wrestling match shortly...


----------



## Paragon Badger (Nov 13, 2002)

"I could help out too. I'm not a bad shot with the bow but I can get up and close if need be. I'll call on Silvanus's favor for us too."

Alcar will _Bless_ the party and then will see if ranged or melee would be more useful. If melee is needed he'll buff with _Bull Strength_ and _Divine Favor_ and advance.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 13, 2002)

DM_Matt: How deep is the water at this point?  Do we have any clue?  And how wide is the river we travel on?  Is there any chance of some of us making it to shore to challenge the beast, and would it be able to attack us from the water with us unable to melee it?

Alcar: OOCly, I'd bet that ranged combat will be far more useful at this point - I'm betting this beastie has reach, and can just hang out beyond the boat and snap at us.  Ubaar may well be leaping out into the water, though.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 14, 2002)

Ubaar hears Elone's  words : "Oh, and I claim one of the beasts' teeth as my spoil."

Ubaar thumbs his necklace that's always around his neck, saying "If we that Strong, you'll have to fight me for one...  
This one's from a dragon-thing that had a scorpion-tail I took out with just arrows." He's pointing to a tooth on the necklace.

He'll make sure to be near a table or something that he can grab to use as a Tower Shield when he approaches the dragon to challenge it. Maybe a table that they are placing some of the valuables on.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 14, 2002)

Elone grins a slightly feral grin at Ubaar.  "Maybe we will, after this one falls."

Ubaar notices that around her neck is a similar necklace, with any number of teeth and claws (and a few other odd pieces) dangling from it.  She finishes casting her spells, and waits for the signal to begin.


----------



## Elric (Nov 15, 2002)

Alex calls out "Dragon- we do not wish a fight but we also do not entirely trust your mercy.  How do we know that you will leave us alone if we do as you wish?  If we do not know this, we may be forced to fight"

(Not knowing exactly how the rules work, my Bluff score might be useful here)


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 15, 2002)

You manage to cast all of your spells while below decks, in the captains area, etc, going to get stuff.

Everyone is prepared to unleash the preprepared plan.

The dragon roars/growls/speaks in common:  "I have no need to kill you.  I can get much better eating with the money I steal.  If I don't kill those I rob, people will be more willing to give up their valuables without any risk to themselves or I.

Now hand it over, or I WILL eat you.  Don't think that I don't know what you are prepared to do.  I'm a demondragon, not a witless highwayman."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 16, 2002)

If you ant to talk to him ,do so.  If you want to trigger your plan of attack, say so.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 17, 2002)

*OOC:*


 dammit - no other ideas?
OK....  since that's all we came up with, I'll have Ubaar walk into certain death, as his character MIGHT do...  *cringing* 







He says to the others quietly "You'd better back me up if I'm the one going 'in the dragon's jaws'..."

Ubaar had applied some Suregrip to prepare for the confrontation, as well as casting Aid on himself before getting his courage up by inhaling some "essence of the Thunderbeast" (Mule Pollen) before dropping what he was collecting with exasperation.

He grabs a table as an improvised tower shield, and walks up about 30 feet right smack dab in the demo-dragon's sights and calls out "Hey! Cowardly Dragon!

Ubaar thinks you MUST be a 'witless highwayman', if you chose THIS boat to steal from...

We not yer normal stooges, floating thru this under-river.
We STRONG!

I have blood of Uthgar himself in veins - *pounds chest* - my tribemate, Hermod, cleaned one of your mate's clocks himself awhile back.

So whatsay you wrestle me 'n' the little man (pointing to Calain) to prove who should keep the booty on the boat?
If you can't handle just 2 of us hand-to-hand, how could you take out ALL of us?

If me n' Calain best you, we'll let your mistake of attacking this boat go and won't kill YOU, much less eat you.

How about that for an offer, dragon?"









*OOC:*


 With Rage going (which he'd clang his Gauntles together before entering grapple) and Surge of Strengthing, as well as Improved Grapple feat, Suregrip and Mule Pollen going, Ubaar would be at 36 STR (+13), with a +23 to his grapple check. 
Good, but this is a DRAGON.  

Calain's Tentacles might help Ubaar have a chance, depending on how Matt adjudicates it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 17, 2002)

*channeling Calain...*

Amused at the ultimately-stupid bravado of the suicidal half-orc, Calain prepares his spell of 'assistance', still undecided whether to aim it directly between the 2 (if they scuffle), or at the dragon's back to give Ubaar a chance.


----------



## garyh (Nov 17, 2002)

Akharos will use an aid another grapple action to boost Ubaar's grapple check.

"I am with you, brother!!"


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 17, 2002)

Elone will attempt to quietly draw her Mighty composite longbow (+4) whilst the dragon is being challenged by Ubaar (note that this is the GMW'ed bow) and prepares to begin the attack.  She will first launch a smoke arrow at the dragon's head (Functions as a smokestick), and then summon monster I beside the dragon (something aquatic).  After that, she'll follow up with 3 attacks per round, assuming nothing odd happens.

OOC: I rolled a 3 for her cat's grace (24 dex) and a 1 for her endurance (12 con, eugh).  Her str is at 18 right now from divine power, making her to-hit +25/+25/+20 with rapid shot, or +24 with the smoke arrow.   Her damage is 1d8+13 per shot, and her AC is 27.  So's ya don't have to do all the math.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

Alar will line up by Elone and prepare to aid with ranged. He'll start with a Searing Light when Elone fires her arrow. Then he'll use Summon Monster IV to summon a Small Tojanida to aid Elone's aquatic creature. Finally, his get his bow out and attack with arrows.

Ranged attack (with Divine Favor)+10/+5 or +14/+9 within 30 ft.
With +1 Mighty (+4) Comp Longbow +11/6 or +15/+10 within 30 ft.


----------



## Elric (Nov 17, 2002)

Alex blocks their way.

"Can't you see that Ubaar is trying to scare it off.  Do you want to fight the dragon?  If so, fire an arrow.  I, on the other hand, intend for all of us to survive."

Alex calls out, shouting in rhyme.
"None can stand the strength of Ubaar,
He is stronger than you are.  
Giants, dragons, come what may,
Ubaar alone will rule the day. 
The blood of Uthgar in his veins  
Makes up for his lack of brains.  
Heaven's blessings on us shine,  
This ship's treasure will never be thine. 
This boat isn’t worth the fight.  
No, not by a long sight.
Get thee back to the deep,  
And of us, give not one peep.  
So go now, demondragon!  
And do not be a laggin!”


----------



## Paragon Badger (Nov 17, 2002)

Alcar is somewhat annoyed.

"I'm waiting for Ubaar to start, I'm just going to support him if he gets in trouble. Plus I doubt calling it a coward to its face is going to scare it off."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 18, 2002)

Am I the only one who thinks that Alex's speech reads like Eminem without the cussing?

BTW, why the heck do you guys keep using EBlackTent.  They grapple targets at random. Your melee fighters and summoned monsters, for instance.

You blitz the dragon as planned. (almost 2 rounds being adjudicated)

As Ubaar and Akharos charge, carrying a table in front of them, Alcar and Elone lay down some cover fire.  Alcar blasts it with holy light, singing it somewhat (15dmg) but not seeming to harm it significantly.  He procedes to begin summoning a Tojanda.  Elone fires a smoke arrow into the dragon's neck (20 dmg). Thick black smoke surrounds the dragon's head, impeding vision.  

As Ubaar and Akharos jump towards the dragon and try unsuccessfully to grapple him, the dragon loudly roars, causing Ubaar and Akharos to forget what they are doing and instead fall into the water.  They manage to surface,  but feel the sound seems to have cased them to lose control of some of their muscles, which vibrate strangely. (Dazed one round, -8 str)

Calain summons tentacles from the water to grab the dragon, but he is too strong.

One of the tentacles grapples Akharos sucessfully (8 dmg).

Alex finds himself caught up in the commotion and largely ignored.

Round 2

Elone and Alcar's summoned critters (A small tojanda,  a strange turtle-creature that can poke claws, fins, and a head out of the various openings in its shell, and an orca) appear to fight the dragon.  The tojanda is too small for the tentacles to bother with, and the orca too powerful for them to grapple.  the tojanda is entirely unable to bite or scratch through the dragon's armored skin, but the huge killer whale barrels into the dragon and tears a huge hunk out of its side (crit, 34 dmg).

Ubaar and Akharos cannot do anything (the daze began after their actions).

The dragon, angered by the attack by the whale says in draconic "Hungry blood winds of my fatherland, I call to you!  Gorge yourselves upon my enemies till the be but desiccated husks!"

The air around everyone bleeds a red must, and you all feel your bodily fluids being sapped from you.  The water-based tojanda is vaporized.  The tentacles disappear. The mighty Orca is nearly slain, but lets out a deafening screech and continues to bore angrily into the dragon.  (PC DMG: Alex, Ubaar, Alcar, Calain take 37 dmg...Yes, you all made a DC20 fort save, you ridiculously lucky, um, hand-and-a-halfs?)

The dragon then ducks underwater and moves under the boat.

Alex (who can act b4 the dragon goes under water), Frian, and Calain still may still act this round.

Post for next round, too.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

*OOC:*


 umm....   what happened to Ubaar's role-play?
The challenge?
How did the dragon respond?

And I never posted that Ubaar would charge the dragon. Not even close.
I said they would grapple on the deck of the boat - why would they grapple in the water??
Black Tentacles were aimed so as to not get the PC's in the area.
What creature has an atack that can do 74 points of damage to that wide of an area (21d6?)?

I'm kinda baffled on this one.  

this does not look good, in-character OR out-of-character


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 18, 2002)

Gerappling the dragon requires jumping onto him, as he is just beyond the boat.

The dragon does not say anything to Ubaar's threats, just as he ignored Alex's.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

than why did you have Ubaar charge and grapple a frickin' DRAGON off of dry land?  

I just don't get your approach to combat, Matt :
the only interesting part to me was what the reaction from the (cowardly) dragon was going to be to the challenge, and whether he'd accept it from a delusionally-confident humanoid.

Then you dismiss my actions, and the others, daze us, and damage us without any mechanics involved.....  do you think this is a normal way of doing PbP combat?

Seriously... I thought you said it wasn't going to be like this the next time.  
(just a tad disappointed with the dramatic scene you developed..... I sure hope someone else has good input to change the scene, or it's another TPK situation.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 18, 2002)

Ubaar:  the dragon waited for you to make the first move combat-wise.  If this is a DEMON-dragon in the most technical of terms, he would be the kind to fight to get what he wants but would not be the kind to make deals regarding formal challenges.  

The group was disorganized.  Everyone was buffed, some were taunting, some urging calm AND taunting, some preparing to strike, some sitting around, etc.

The dragon opted to wait and see what you guys were going to do, because from his perspective, you guys could not really decide what to do.  When you guys moved on him, he was ready with his melee defense spell followed by his big attack spell.

You (the group in general) only dealt with the dragon in trying to intimidate it.  You did not try more subtle approaches.  You did not try to figure out why coward is written in four languages across his face.  The fact that someone tattooed him with that does not necessarily translate into him being easily intimidated.  And why would such a dragon be spending his time holding up passing ships, anyway?  All good approaches.  You were not really engaging him in conversation, but rather just threatening him...And he did not feel threatened.  

How does he do that much dmg?  Its legal and core, trust me.  Later I can tell you what it is.

Really, though, its somewhat coincidental/unfortunate that this happened to happen to your character twice in a row.

BTW, the fact that you guys are in the water now is not particularly problematic for you.  The only way that it might matter is if you go negative and drown at some point.


----------



## Paragon Badger (Nov 19, 2002)

[Begin Cheap Metagaming]



> originally posted by Reapersaurus
> *What creature has an atack that can do 74 points of damage to that wide of an area (21d6?)?*






> originally posted by DM_Matt
> *The dragon, angered by the attack by the whale says in draconic "Hungry blood winds of my fatherland, I call to you! Gorge yourselves upon my enemies till the be but desiccated husks!"
> 
> The air around everyone bleeds a red must, and you all feel your bodily fluids being sapped from you. The water-based tojanda is vaporized. The tentacles disappear. The mighty Orca is nearly slain, but lets out a deafening screech and continues to bore angrily into the dragon. (PC DMG: Alex, Ubaar, Alcar, Calain take 37 dmg...Yes, you all made a DC20 fort save, you ridiculously lucky, um, hand-and-a-halfs?)*




Isn't it *horrid*? My poor little tojanda just *wilting* away!

[End Cheap Metagaming]


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 22, 2002)

(back, took a week longer than I expected, but I'm here again)

Calain falters, his skin dried like parchment as he desperately fumbles for his potion belt, his hands on fire as the skin flakes. He clumsily downs a Potion of Endurance and growls viciously, weakly assuming a casting stance. 

With a great deal of effort, he begins a harsh, guttural chant and makes a series of circles in the air with his hands, an electric glow highlighting his movements, leaving a trail of glowing blue sparks behind as his hands flail. With a grunt, he thrusts his hands out and a single large ball of lightning zooms at the dragon, engulfing the beast's head.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 23, 2002)

[I am assuming that Calain just cast Ball Lightning]  The lightning strikes the dragon's face and then envelops him, the crackling energy arcing from place to place on his body and burning him painfully. [the accumulated dmg of the ball will in your estimation kill him unless he can dispel it]

The dragon tells Calain "Mighty brother...your power is great, but you cannot save your friends.  Release me and we all shall live.  But if I must die I am taking all of you with me."

Calain sees Theresa in front of him.  One side of her is burnt, nearly skeletal.  The other half appears as he last saw her.  He notices that her hand and fingers on her unburnt half appear to be broken and bloody, probably from pounding on the door of the closet.  She talks to him:

"Yes, Calain, Yes. We have him right where we want him.  The fiend is supplicating, now BIND HIM.  Use him.  It is worth risking the lives of these fools if he refuses.  After all, you have never had qualms about killing your friends before...."


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 24, 2002)

Calain growls and withdraws the ball just enough so that it is no longer striking the dragon.

"You have exactly twenty seconds to make your surrender, coward. If I do not find it satisfactory, I will burn you back to whichever hell spawned you."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 24, 2002)

Theresa seems not to like Calain's plan

"No, Calain.  Pain.  you must cause pain.  He can take tremendous amount of it before falling...that need not concern you.  He is a demon.  He knows only pain, obeys only pain.  Now bind him."


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 24, 2002)

"Your tricks do nothing, demon. Speak your surrender or die."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 25, 2002)

The dragon begins to acquiesse.  "What are your terms, brother?"


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 25, 2002)

Calain keeps the lightning poised to strike.

"You will learn your lesson from this. Relinquish any items you have stolen. Then fly away to the coldest, most distant place you can think of. Stay there, trouble no one again, and I will not come for you. Violate these terms, and you shall suffer. I will be watching."


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 26, 2002)

knock, knock...anyone out there?

I realize that I have made some mistakes.  In the other PBP I ran, the players were less concerned regarding tactical issues, but that is not a good excuse.

I realize that I need to map not only every major combat, but (in varying degrees of detail), ANY potential combat.  Otherwise errors and miscommunications are likely to occur.

I am sorry that this (and other things) posed problems for these reletively peripheral encounters on the way to the main adventure site.  I am trying to teach myself as I go, and learn from the rest of you.  I have started reading and playing in more PBP games in order to facilitate this.

I have some great plotlines up my sleeves, some good stories to tell.  I know that I need to better listen to player needs and complaints so that I can better apply these plots to the DND 3e PBP format (particularly adjudicating actions fairly).  Please bear with me and give me another chance at getting this right.  You will not regret it.


(Regarding Calain and the Dragon:  I am going to wait until more people have posted to conclude that.  Good thinking, though Fenrir.  Ball Lightning could not have been a more perfect move.  It's certainly better than any of the possible good ideas that I thought of.  Bonus XP for that)


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 26, 2002)

*OOC:*


 well, i'll perceive that as an olive branch extended, and I'll respond in kind, Matt.

While I don't know how the other players have perceived things (since noone has posted any comments about the game other than me), all I can post is my thoughts and impressions.

I do not speak for the 'group', but since I've been most vocal, than I'll step up to the plate.

While the mapping is an issue (pretty necessary for combats at this level), the real problem is your *approach* to the combats so far.

To summarize: while these ARE peripheral combats on the way to the main site, they are pretty glaring examples (to me) of you dismissing the player's intentions.

It's kind of funny - we have a DM in our group that your style reminds me a lot of - one that concentrates on story more than mechanics.
While that approach might work in cases, I hope it's obvious that it hasn't worked here so far.

To Wit: How is Calain's use of _one spell_ a better resolvement of this dragon scene than the cooperative efforts and heroic impact of having Ubaar, Akharos, and Calain's Tentacles subdue the dragon thru brute force?

Why did you dismiss that combined effort so fast, with no thought about the impact on the scene?
In my eyes, IF that dragon is a 21+ HD Templated Dragon with the ability to cast a 6th level spell, wouldn't that make him about Wyrm age?
But you said it was 'only' Large size, which squarely puts him in the adult age category.
I know I'm using current MM dragon-stats to estimate these things, but what else do we have?
I wanted to see what a fun and interesting way to resolve this scene was, and offered to have Ubaar grapple the beast.
Everyone seemed to want to try it, but you apparently didn't think that was the best approach?
You instead wanted us to find out from the dragon exactly WHY the "Coward" tattoo was placed on him? And how were we supposed to do that? Ask him? 

IF this dragon is so powerful to be throwing around 6th level spells and to be shrugging off Ubaar's not-inconsequential grapple attempt (or Akharas or Calain), than WHY would it be affected so much by Calain's Ball Lightning spell?
Isn't Ball Lightning 'only' a 9d6 attack? Isn't that 'only' 31.5 damage a round, more likely saved for half?
Why would that affect the dragon - I obviously missed something, since Ubaar (and probably Akharos) alone can manage MUCH more damage than that per round, and that's not including the potent archers we have, and their damage output.

Your dismissal of the party's attacks with a wave of your DM hand, while then having the Horrid Beast subdued by a simple 9d6 attack is alarmingly nauseating to ME as a player, and raises some BIG questions about your ability to DM high-level combats and also your decisions as a DM.

Well, that's my major impressions.

I want to applaud you for this part:







> Please bear with me and give me another chance at getting this right. You will not regret it.



I'm listening, and I think it's stand-up of you to recognize this situation and be willing to deal with it.
I am excited about the game still (but I am much more active than the normal player in PbP's - you'd have to assess the other's desires to continue individually), but at the same time I don't know how you can change your approach to DMing THAT fast, or that completely.

Here's to gaming *raises glass*


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 26, 2002)

(OOC)

I've been quiet pretty much for the reason that I'm the simple mage, and tactical decisions don't have much of an impact on me. I say what spells I churn out, they get churned out, done.

What seems to happen, though, that I HAVE been affected by, is that I can't say with confidence that the players have any control over any situation. While I accept railroading as an option to get things on track (especially with such a broad range of characters), even in situations of combat or similar events of simple luck I notice a certain feel of DM Fiat. This translates to a lot of what Reaper has said- declaration of actions that weren't declared, making somewhat critical judgement calls for the characters, and a few fishy cop-outs (The Sure Striking vs. Stoneskin thing particularly comes to mind, as does the freaky dwarven gatling-wand) leave a suspicious trail.

Like I said, it's not bugging me too much, I'm mostly just along for the ride. If it were a live mIRC game that I had to donate a lot of time to, I'd probably be a little more irate, but I'm a laid back little bastard. Still, they're valid concerns.

And as for the Ball Lightning, wasn't really much of a choice. I was almost dead, and I just churned out the most deadly spell I had in my repertoire. Not a whole lot to it, really doesn't deserve anything extra ;-)


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2002)

OOC:  I've been a bit frustrated with the way combat has gone myself.  Here I've gone and worked up Akharos to be a tricked out melee monster, and in the first battle I was poisoned (and my Fort Save isn't all that bad) and out of action, and in this one I was forced to grapple over water, which is the _other_ Half-Orc's specialty.   I'm looking forward to actually using my falchion at some point.

I've tried to be laid back, since I realize my PC can't shine every battle.  However, some of the rulings (poison, gatling wands, water grappling) seem to be made to nerf PC's strengths and force us to follow along.

I have tried to do more roleplaying when possible, such as Ubaar and Akharos bonding.  That was quite fun.

I've DMed before, and I know it's frustrating at times when the players ignore something you've worked on, but if you say "There's a dragon with the word 'coward' written on it's face" and we say "Attack!!" - well, I'm sorry, but that's what we do.

I'm certainly willing to stick around.  I'd also like to say that I appreciate you being open with us, Matt.

Here's to Gaming!!  And _here_'s to Falchions!!


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 27, 2002)

Ditto to that.  

Elone doesn't converse with dragons.  She is secure in her abilities, and in her position as blessed of Solonor.  She does not give away her possessions to brigands, regardless of their stature.  And she likes to shoot things.  Things she's ne'er shot afore.  

The poison was annoying, but drow use poison.  I'm okay with that.  And since most of Elone's duties have been "Stand in the back and shoot things," my actions have been fairly well choreographed.  I have been confused at our actions on occasion - we are all seasoned warriors, for the most part.  We wouldn't be stupid, just bold.  

Here's to the rest of it, and to the stories!


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 27, 2002)

Thaniks for your understanding.  A few points.

1. I also realize that since only one of you have played with me before, you have not yet learned that I often set up encounters where it often seems like you will be TPK'd, but that you usually just barely pull it out in the end (w/o intervention)

2.  The more explication that I use to justify my actions, the more negative impact on the game it will have.  However, altohugh school work prevented him from posting yet (grrr), Elric correctly posited over AIM A) the nature of the dragon's tattoo, and B) that its a Half-Fiend Adult Black Dragon who just used his 1/day Horrid Wilting and 1/day Blasphemy.  Thats CR 12.  Not unreasonable at all for an oversized and pretty minmaxed L9 party.

The reason why Ball Lightning was so good was that it deals dmg over time, even after the caster's death.  With his big guns (those two spells...his breath weapon only uses d4s) used up, he knows that he is not going to be able to kill you guys without taking a lot of dmg, and the Ball Lightning would finish him off even if he succeeded.  There are other factors at work too, of course, though.  


3. I don't mean to railroad.  I do it by accident through misinterpretation, though.  tats sometihng that I need to fix, obviously.  BTW, don't misinterpret Calain's visions as DM hints...their is an in-game reason for them if you choose to seek it out.


----------



## Elric (Nov 27, 2002)

(OOC: Sorry for the lack of posting.  I had a post lost back a week ago when I was less busy but the boards weren't working)

Alex (having a flash of insight) calls out to the dragon "Are you a deserter from Storm's army?  If so, why did you desert?  What position did you hold before and what do you know about Storm's movements?  How did you end up with the mark that you bear now?"

Reasons why he's a deserter: The tatoo isn't magical.  Thus, it seems like more of a punishment than anything else.  Being given the tatoo would make him more likely to want to desert.  He's a demondragon- we know that Storm has demon-related troops.  He's holding up passing ships- not something that most dragons would do.  He doesn't want to get into fights, probably because he doesn't want to attract any notice from Storm's forces.

OOC:
That insight plus knowledge (well, a good guess) of the dragon's tatoo and knowledge (almost certain) of its actual power in game mechanic terms make this encounter easier to work with in character.  It used its best half-fiend abilities already and is not going to take the party down  

I should point out that using OOC knowledge to tell that it's a "Wyrm" or a "Half-Fiend" isn't really necessary.  Knowing that it is Size L should tell the party something in general about the power level of the dragon- of course it isn't vastly more powerful than the entire party.

I don't have a problem with the poison.  That first encounter was clearly about staying in the fight long enough for the "secret weapon" to get used and we definitely should have realized it from the start.  

Here's to gaming!  And to rapiers


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 2, 2002)

The dragon answers Alex:  "Yes, I am.  I was brought through a gate along with many others of my kind, and asked to fight at Silverymoon.  I left instead of fighting.  That battle had the mightiest collection of powers ever assembled on this world battling for supremacy.  Some beings there could kill me or you with merely a thought.  That wasn't my battle.  It wasn't worth my life.  Storm captured me eventually, tortured me, and tattooed me.  I eventually escaped again, this time from patrolling the seas near Luskan, knowing that I was going to get nowhere or killed working for him.  I've been holding up ships ever since, looking to make enough money to secure a good lair.(The posting hasnt been working for days...grrr..)


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 2, 2002)

Elone shakes her head and watches the dragon speak.  She mutters to herself "So he's both a deserter and a coward.  Why should we let him live?"  She keeps her bow trained on the creature.  

She calls out to Alex.  "At least find out information about Storm's forces, their locations, their strengths.  Their weaknesses.  Otherwise this creature is only useful as a rug."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 2, 2002)

The dragon's eyes burn fiercer.  He asks "Why is Storm and his forces your concern?  Are you with him or against him?


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 2, 2002)

Elone snorts.  "We seek his weakness, beast.  We are against him.  Given the choice, I would strike him dead this very moment, and throw his bones upon a pyre to praise Solonor."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 3, 2002)

Dragon: "Well, then.  It seems we have something in common...I offer you a talisman.  You may use it oto communicate with me, and once to summon me, and I will in that one instance aid you agianst Storm if it is not suicidal.  I cannot surrender all of my wealth to you.  But trust that I am formidable in combat, and will be far more valuable to you than money if you choose wisely."


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

"You think like no dragon I've ever met, fiend" Akharos replied, "but I would not fight you if you are a foe of our foe." 

To the group, "I recommend we take this dragon at his word.  If he betrays us, I've no doubt Calain can finish today's work."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 3, 2002)

Elone nods.  "If you truly wish to help in the fight against Storm, your help would be appreciated."

"As for your wealth - is it substantial, is it not?  With Storm in the world, is there not enough evil already?  Solonor's Gaze sees all, but He cannot act if the world turns against him.  Every evil act weighs against those of us trying to do good.  Can you not stop your banditry?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 3, 2002)

Dragon to Elone

"A dragon can not have too much wealth and more than your kind can midwife too many trees, or Calain's kind can bully and extort too often(looks over angrily at Calain and his ball of lightning).  That is what we are, what we do.

Later on in life we develop other sources of income, less risky ones....but do you have any idea how much magic and money a dragon must accumulate to take over a good lair, buikld defenses, esatablish minions, bribe officials in nearby towns, set the wheels of our wide-ranging plan in motion....?  

It is quite large, I assure you.  For now, I am a predator, as a dragon of my status naturally is."


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 4, 2002)

Calain shakes his head.

"No deal, worm. You forget your life is at stake here. What lair will you then be able to secure but the one already reserved for you in hell?"

He moves the ball closer.

"Swear that you will not resort to such means again, and go north, or you will die."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 4, 2002)

(The dragon delays momentarily, hoping that someone less harsh will step in)


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 4, 2002)

Elone merely watches, as Calain seems to be doing fine.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 4, 2002)

Calain frowns.

"You have five seconds."


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 4, 2002)

"Better to die fighting and take a few of you with me than die starving or be recaptured and tortured to death by Storm's men.  Its not like I rob the innocent.  I prey on Underdark shipping lanes.  No one here is innocent.  I rob from pirates annd smugglers.  Look at you, good as you claim to be, you ARE, from what I gather, saboteurs or something similar sneaking yourselves into an enemy city. "


----------



## Elric (Dec 5, 2002)

Alex turns to Calain and says, rather loudly

"That's enough."  

He then continues, softer: 
"Your petty vengeance will get you nowhere.  False bravado will not help us defeat Storm.  Your constant thirst for revenge lacks common sense and reason.  Control your passions before they doom you and the rest of us."


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 5, 2002)

Calain growls, his eyes burning.

"And what is your solution? Let this vermin run free in exchange for a trinket? Your sheer irresponsibility disgusts me. This bastard tried to kill me, all of us. Unless he concedes, I intend to finish what he could not and send him back to where he belongs."


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 6, 2002)

Having been dazed, dunked, and forgetting what he was doing there, Ubaar has climbed back onto the boat (helping Akharos up, or vice-versa, I'm sure...) and is hanging out back-ship, greatsword on shoulder, listening to the Diplomacy being displayed.  









*OOC:*


 oh - readied action to cast Tail of the Beast if the dragon gets aggresive, then charge into it with all Rages and Surges going to hack it to little bits.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 9, 2002)

Calain's spell is losing rounds as you spend time talking.  you guys pretty much have to make a deal now of attack before your edge is  gone.

The dragon makes one last plea "I will help you, or I will ensure that at least you, Calain, will not get to Luskan alive.

You do know that this river ends NEAR Luskan, not in it, right?   How confident are you exactly that Rufus can get you through the patrols?  In addition to the other favor promised, I will guide you to Luskan and tell you the numbers, strengths, timing, and procedures of the Air and Sea patrols around Luskan."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 9, 2002)

Elone sighs.  "Solonor values life, Calain, even life such as this.  If his offer be true, we would benefit greatly from his help.  If not, we know his location.  I expect that you and I could make a fine sport of returning to his lair with him unawares, and contesting which of us could fell him fastest, eh beast?  I say we leave him alive, and accept his help, if he swears an oath.  Solonor knows trust must begin somewhere....


----------



## Elric (Dec 10, 2002)

Alexander adopts a didactic tone

"No Calain, he did not try to kill us.  He tried to rob us and we responded by defending ourselves.  Now, if you wish to see yourself dead, so be it.  I wonder how you have survived so long.  

Unlike this dragon values his own life.  We would be well advised to keep that in mind.  If he swears to help us and knows that fighting us will probably mean death, I see no reason for him to betray us."  (Mouths: "Except to Storm")


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 10, 2002)

Calain murmurs and the lightning vanishes. 

"Fools."

With a twirl, he stalks off, fists clenched.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 10, 2002)

This should get you guys to Luskan.  I will post it a new thread for Part II very soon.  
Feel free to talk in character (or out) in the meantim, tohugh.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 11, 2002)

OOC: Who are hugh and tim, then?



Sorry.

IC: (I assume we were given the dragon's token and information, then?)

Elone shoots a final look at the dragon.  "Remember, fiend, this river is not so long that we cannot travel back if you betray us.  And at least one of us will survive any betrayal."  

As Elone watches Calain stalk off, she shakes her head.  "Blood spilled freely is a good offering, but blood spilled needlessly  is a waste."  She turns to Alex.  "We'll need be watching that one.  Solonor's Eye doesn't fall on him often, I'd be willing to bet."  Then she claps her hands.  "Still, we have faced a mighty foe, and a dragon at that, and we all still live.  It's a time to celebrate."  She pulls a hip flask for her belt, and takes a long draught.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 15, 2002)

NEW Thread HERE

I eagerly await posts....


----------

